# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2022



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Out 2022 às 19:57)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Out 2022 às 23:02)

Boas,

O verão também teima em não arredar pé do Porto; 27,5 ºC de máxima hoje... 
Lá fora, a esta hora, ainda 19,8 ºC. Noite de verão...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2022 às 14:51)

Boa tarde veraneantes.
Tudo bem? Essa praia tem sido boa? Os banhos estão convidativos?
Ainda bem...

 Pois!
Sol, calor de dia, fresco de noite. Verdadeiro outono de veraneio.
Tmáx de domingo até hoje: 28,0ºC. 28,8ºC e 26,6ºC, respetivamente.
Tmín de domingo até hoje: 9,9ºC, 10,9ºC e 9,7ºC.
É o que temos...

Tactual: 26,6ºC
Hr: 40%

Continuação de excelente semana. Bom feriado.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2022 às 17:15)

As nuvens médias vêm de OSO/SO; os farrapos de nuvens baixas de Sul. Vento fraco e óptimas condições para parapente e ultra-leves:


----------



## guimeixen (9 Out 2022 às 20:06)

Boa noite,

Já tivemos alguma chuva agora para o fim da tarde, mas neste momento não chove e também não acumulou.

Pelo nascer do sol estive entre Terras de Bouro e Brufe e foi sem dúvida um belo início de dia.
Foi fantástico ver o nevoeiro a subir das zonas mais baixas pelos montes acima criando várias tiras e cascatas até que acabou por tapar tudo aonde eu estava.

Deixo aqui alguns registos:


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Out 2022 às 23:48)

boa noite,

chove bem por aqui!


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2022 às 07:41)

Bom dia.

A chuva começou fraca ontem ao fim da tarde, sem acumulação até às 24h.
Apenas depois da 1h se intensificou, parando ao final da madrugada.
O vento soprou em geral fraco.
O *acumulado* está nos *10,0 mm*.

O céu permanece encoberto.

*Tactual: 13,6ºC
Hr: 91%

Votos de uma excelente semana.*


----------



## guimeixen (10 Out 2022 às 10:49)

Bom dia,

Chove torrencialmente agora!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Out 2022 às 12:53)

Boas,

Dia cinzento e chuviscoso pelo Porto com um modesto acumulado de 2,49 mm. Muito pouco ou nada mais se espera por aqui hoje.
Estive em Penafiel logo pela manhã e, no regresso ao Porto, apanhei alguma chuva bem generosa na A4 
17,3 ºC e 89% de HR neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (10 Out 2022 às 16:25)

Boa tarde 
Céu muito nublado 
Acumulados de 4,1 mm
19,5°C atuais 
92% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Out 2022 às 17:03)

Trovoada a este de Sever do Vouga. Chuva pelo país todo de norte a sul, algo que não era previsto hoje no litoral norte. São células pequenas que dão trovoada repentina e chuva.






Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Out 2022 às 19:59)

País todo menos aqui 
Dia de calor agradável, nada de muito excessivo, sem nuvens. 

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (11 Out 2022 às 21:06)

Boa noite,

Ontem a estação de Braga acumulou 21,5mm e no dia 9 ainda acumulou 3,3mm.
Hoje o dia começou com nevoeiro que esteve por aqui a noite toda e de manhã estava tudo molhado.

Umas fotos de algumas das minhas plantas hoje ao início do dia:


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2022 às 21:29)

Boas, 

Vai chovendo fraco pelo Porto, 1 mm acumulado.

16.8ºc actuais, vento fraco e 95% HR.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Out 2022 às 21:50)

Vai chuviscando por Braga.


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Out 2022 às 20:22)

Boa noite. 
Como chove por aqui  . Mais um dia chuvoso , o acumulado vai nos 12 mm e a subir rapidamente.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2022 às 04:28)

Crazyrain disse:


> Boa noite.
> Como chove por aqui  . Mais um dia chuvoso , o acumulado vai nos 12 mm e a subir rapidamente.



Acumulado até à 1h de hoje (00:00 utc):







Vila Nova de Cerveira teve *20,5 mm* das 19h às 20h:






A frente entra agora no Noroeste:






À 1h estava quase em terra na Galiza:


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Out 2022 às 07:33)

Bom dia .
Mais uma noite de chuva , o dia de hoje rendeu até agora 10 mm.
Ontem e hoje vai com 25 mm .


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Out 2022 às 09:56)

Bom dia malta,
Espero que se encontrem todos bem.
Andei desaparecido, assim com a chuva.
Cá pelo litoral norte desde as 14/15h de ontem choveu bem e continua, boa rega. 
Espero que se prolongue por mais algum tempo e pelo país todo.


----------



## ampa62 (17 Out 2022 às 10:12)

Bom dia, 

Tenho andado muito afastado daqui e de muitos outros hobbies.

Finalmente consegui recuperar a ligação da minha estação metereológica ao novo router a tempo de registar as chuvadas deste domingo.
Ontem foram 37 mm acumulados, sendo a maior parte ao inicio da noite. 
Hoje já acumulou 23 mm, pelo que o mês de outubro segue com 73.6 mm (com dados perdidos durante uma semana).


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2022 às 14:18)

Boas,

manhã de aguaceiros por aqui.

Agora mesmo caiu uma bela carga mas durou pouco tempo.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2022 às 15:35)

Esta é mesmo uma frente exclusiva do Noroeste, não progrediu mais para sul e para o interior porque começou a ondular devido à massa de ar de Sul.
Nesta altura recua, convertida em frente quente:











A ondulação bem marcada por convecção forte , a sudoeste:









O radar sobre terra praticamente quase limpo, algumas células residuais em movimento rápido SSO-NNE:





Vila Nova de Cerveira com o maior acumulado do evento até agora (51,5 mm nas últimas 24 horas, 12h às 12h)








Spoiler: Gráficos 24h estações IPMA Noroeste


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Out 2022 às 10:25)

Bom dia .
Céu muito carregado e muito muito vento .


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2022 às 12:31)

Por aqui vento a aumentar.


Cenário a norte/NE:


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2022 às 14:14)

Pelo radar o Litoral de Esposende a Viana de Castelo já deve ter visto alguma chuva e não deverá demorar muito a chegar ao Grande Porto.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2022 às 14:22)

MSantos disse:


> Pelo radar o Litoral de Esposende a Viana de Castelo já deve ter visto alguma chuva e não deverá demorar muito a chegar ao Grande Porto.


Cá estamos à espera dela! 
Para já nada, só algum vento e céu moderadamente carregado.


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2022 às 14:57)

Por Aveiro a ventania parou e chegou a chuva em força!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Out 2022 às 15:15)

Adeus sol e céu limpo foi bom enquanto durou...
Até pro ano!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2022 às 15:32)

Já cá chegou a tão desejada e muito necessária chuva.
0,79 mm acumulados. Muito escuro.

Temperatura também em queda; 19,5 ºC agora. A máxima foi de 24 ºC.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2022 às 15:32)

Chuvada forte pelo Porto neste momento, até faz "fumo" 

Vento a assobiar nas janelas.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2022 às 15:43)

5,31 mm acumulados 
Continua a cair com intensidade, e a temperatura também:
18,2 ºC agora.


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2022 às 15:51)

Já chove em Gondomar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2022 às 16:08)

Por Aveiro é o dilúvio, chuva forte e trovoada!! 
As estradas já estão inundadas


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2022 às 16:12)

João Pedro disse:


> 5,31 mm acumulados
> Continua a cair com intensidade, e a temperatura também:
> 18,2 ºC agora.





joselamego disse:


> Já chove em Gondomar
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk





supercell disse:


> Por Aveiro é o dilúvio, chuva forte e trovoada!!
> As estradas já estão inundadas



Maravilha! 


Vá, não sejam garganeiros, deixem passar alguma para o resto do pessoal!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2022 às 16:17)

MSantos disse:


> Maravilha!
> 
> 
> Vá não sejam garganeiros, deixem passar alguma para o resto do pessoal!


Parece que vai a caminho... 
Por aqui já parou. Nuvens deslocam-se a grande velocidade.
Acumulado de 7,39 mm para já.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2022 às 17:09)

Volta a cair com grande intensidade; os primeiros 10 mm já cá cantam!


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2022 às 18:04)

Boas,

Por aqui também com 10.2 mm acumulados.

18.6ºc actuais, vento moderado com algumas rajadas de SSW.

Olhando ao radar, vejo muitas clareiras   e vai tudo para norte, fiasco à vista? O dia está feito? Ou é apenas um intervalo na chuva?   É que assim não vamos lá não..   E já agora onde andam as trovoadas? Aqui no meu quintal bem procurei e não as vi...   Se isto é uma tempestade como disseram na TV, vou ali e venho já...mas sem guarda chuva, porque nem sequer chove agora...


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 20:17)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui também com 10.2 mm acumulados.
> 
> ...



Esta imagem explica bem o que se passa


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2022 às 21:07)

StormRic disse:


> Esta imagem explica bem o que se passa


Parece ter potencial para uma noite em branco


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2022 às 21:44)

Boa noite.

Oh que chatice.
Esta chuva toda e eu queria ter uns dias de praia. Bolas!
Assim não se pode...

Bem, ao menos que nos encha as nascentes, as barragens e, também, que nos encha de esperança, de que seja o início de uma época que ajude este nosso cantinho a encarar os próximos tempos com renovado optimismo.

Por cá a chuva apareceu a meio da tarde com um episódio intenso, relativamente curto.
Tem-se apresentado a cair por períodos, fraca a moderada.
O vento ao final da manhã soprou moderado, com rajadas por vezes no limiar de forte.
Quanto ao *acumulado*, está agora nos *18,7 mm*, mas com a chuva mais intensa que vai caindo deverá subir.
O _Rain Rate_ (taxa de precipitação\intensidade) máximo foi de 52,3 mm pelas 20.40h.

Tactual: 17,5ºC
Hr: 91%


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2022 às 23:47)

Para já tudo calmo, o *acumulado* está nos *21,2 mm*.
Aguardemos pelo que possa vir de madrugada.
Locais de drenagem pluvial deverão estar limpos a esta hora, não é? Ainda bem.


Bons sonhos.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2022 às 00:52)

Aparecem os primeiros indícios do que poderá ser uma madrugada muito animada no litoral norte. Eu se fosse a vocês ficava acordado a noite toda.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2022 às 01:29)

Que bela noite por aqui. Mal mexe uma palha e temperatura amena. 

O que se aproxima parece prometedor mas já se sabe o que a casa gasta neste tipo de eventos. O vizinho leva com 20/30 mm e nós 3mm, ou vice-versa. O que é certo é que por onde passarem aquelas células a NO vai ser muito feio, ou então muito bonito. A Galiza como sempre deve levar com o melhor.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 04:16)

TiagoLC disse:


> Aparecem os primeiros indícios do que poderá ser uma madrugada muito animada no litoral norte. Eu se fosse a vocês ficava acordado a noite toda.




Espectacular linha de instabilidade. Espero que alguém esteja a ver...


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 04:30)

Trovoada já entrou de Viana do Castelo para norte; está quase a entrar também entre o Porto e Viana:
















Há células mais para sul em frente ao litoral de Aveiro.

Fica aqui também o filme das últimas 60 horas deste evento, que só agora vai começar "a sério".


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 05:32)

Descarga fenomenal nuvem terra negativa de *cinco ramos* potentes.
@windchill , tenho uma certa esperança que estejas pela zona e que apanhaste esta.

Às 4h51.







E o temporal vai entrando pela RLN, do Porto para norte:


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 05:48)

Há acumulados > 20 mm, até na ordem dos 40 mm nestas primeiras horas de hoje:







E mais uma imagem de sonho...






Psiu, um bocadinho mais para Sul, s.f.f.  ... e para sueste, já agora.


----------



## Litos (19 Out 2022 às 05:50)

O que chove por Vila do Conde, é impressionante!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 05:55)

Aquela extremidade violenta está reservada para o Porto?
Atenção que pode haver ali fenómenos extremos de vento.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 05:57)

Litos disse:


> O que chove por Vila do Conde, é impressionante!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



43,9 mm em Caxinas e não pára!

38,1 mm em Árvore, sempre a subir.

Actualização: 50 mm em Caxinas; 45 mm em Árvore


----------



## Litos (19 Out 2022 às 06:05)

StormRic disse:


> 43,9 mm em Caxinas e não pára!
> 
> 38,1 mm em Árvore, sempre a subir.



Incrível, tem sido assim desde as 04:00! Pouca trovoada audível mas muito relâmpago!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 06:17)

Rio Tinto, o anemómetro ou desarranjou-se ou está a passar por lá algo intenso: vento 85 Km/h.

Costa de Aveiro:







E área metropolitana do Porto, agora a chegar o grosso da linha de instabilidade:






Não tem trovoada neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 06:24)

100 mm na Rebordosa? Mas o pluviómetro até parece estar a funcionar bem. 

70 mm na Areosa (Viana do Castelo)


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2022 às 06:44)

Incrível o que chove por aqui há horas!


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2022 às 07:21)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a chuva mais forte apareceu depois das 06.40h, a espaços, não contínua.
Levo 10,0 mm, com 8,8 mm na última hora.



StormRic disse:


> 100 mm na Rebordosa? Mas o pluviómetro até parece estar a funcionar bem.
> 
> 70 mm na Areosa (Viana do Castelo)


Claramente errado o sensor de Rebordosa, deve sofrer os efeitos do vento. É uma estação nova. A mais próxima irá com 15,0 mm aprox. a esta hora.


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Out 2022 às 07:37)

Bom dia .
Noite de muita chuva , trovoada e rajadas de vento ciclónicas . Chove de novo bastante , o acumulado de hoje  vai nos 25 mm .


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2022 às 08:26)

Bom dia 
Muita chuva e vento 
Acumulados de 25,4 mm


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2022 às 09:09)

Chove bem 
Acumulados a subir 
32,4 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2022 às 09:22)

A EMA de Lamas de Mouro deixou de reportar.
A EMA de Cabril está entupida outra vez... Ou seja, estamos às escuras na Peneda-Gerês.

Do lado Espanhol, Entrimo vai com 55,4mm hoje.


----------



## ampa62 (19 Out 2022 às 09:39)

Bom dia.
Por Covas, o grosso da chuva foi entre as 4.30 e as 6.00. Resultam daí os 24 mm acumulados.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Out 2022 às 09:39)

Bom dia,

Muita chuva nas últimas horas. Agora já abrandou.
Merelim vai hoje com *41,1mm* e Braga com *37,8mm* até às 8h.
Das 6h às 7h Merelim registou *23,7mm* e Braga *28,7mm*, mas o destaque vai para Barcelos com *51,6mm* (!!!) das 5h às 6h e ainda mais *22,6mm* das 6h às 7h, para um total de *74,2mm* em duas horas e *84,1mm *em 4 horas!

Esta estação também registou um acumulado igual *84,1mm*. Ao ver o gráfico vê-se que no pico da intensidade da chuva ainda houve uma altura que acumulou *11mm* em 5min.

Ainda gravei uns vídeos da chuvada em Barcelos, pois ainda decidi ir ao Santuário de Nossa Senhora da Franqueira, devido à trovoada, mas nestas situações de muita chuva, vento, bases das nuvens baixas é difícil de apanhar alguma coisa. Vi vários relâmpagos, mas nenhum raio. Quando a linha já estava mesmo em cima, decidi ir embora. Estava já a sair de Barcelos pelas 5h20 e já havia muita água a escorrer por todo lado e também muitos lençóis de água na estrada. Imagino como deve ter ficado, pois ainda choveu bastante depois dessa hora. Já a chegar a Braga quase às 6h ainda não tinha chegado a chuva e apenas caía um ou outro pingo.

Os vídeos que fiz lá. No primeiro vê-se um relâmpago perto do fim e no segundo no início.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2022 às 10:55)

Acordei por volta das cinco da manhã e ainda vi a linha a aproximar-se. Era bem visível quando surgiam relâmpagos. A trovoada foi pouca e a linha mais intensa que afetou Barcelos não passou nesta zona. Ainda assim choveu bastante pois a frente ainda demorou a passar qui em Braga.

O melhor foi mesmo a chuva. O vento não foi nada demais pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2022 às 10:56)

Boas,

Nada de especial a reportar aqui pelo Porto, tendo o acumulado ficado apenas em 11,99 mm.

Dormia profundamente quando caíram, pelo que não consigo relatar a intensidade.

O céu continua bem carregado, mas o sol vai, ocasionalmente, querendo espreitar. Está mais fresco do que ontem; 16,3 ºC agora.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (19 Out 2022 às 11:35)

Bom  Dia
Aqui a madrugada foi de festa e por isso tinha que vir aqui deixar o report.

Conforme podem ter visto no radar a linha de instabilidade começou a entrar por Vila do Conde, no sentido SW para NE, por isso afetando também Barcelos, norte de Braga até ao Gerês.

Então o resumo daqui de hoje é:

Acumulado: 63.0 mm
Máx numa hora: 38.8 mm (entre as 04h55 e as 05h54)
Máx em 10 min: 9,7 mm (entre as 05h05 e as 05h15)
Máx em 5 min: 5,6 mm (entre as 04h55 e as 05h00)
Rain Rate Max: 406,4 mm/h às 05h15
Rajada máx de vento: 70,8 km/h às 04h45 de SW
Velocidade máx de vento (média 10min): 48.3 km/h (entre as 05h39 e as 05h49) de SW
Temp Max. registada às 02h05 de 20,7ºC


----------



## Stinger (19 Out 2022 às 13:32)

Nao vem mais chuva ? Ja estou ansioso 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 18:28)

AnDré disse:


> A EMA de Lamas de Mouro deixou de reportar.
> A EMA de Cabril está entupida outra vez... Ou seja, estamos às escuras na Peneda-Gerês.
> 
> Do lado Espanhol, Entrimo vai com 55,4mm hoje.



Que saudades da rede de udómetros do século passado, ainda sou desse tempo. Foi a partir dessa rede que se concluiu ser o Gerês um dos locais mais chuvosos da Europa continental, senão mesmo o mais chuvoso. Penso que a rede foi feita para se avaliar o potencial hidroelétrico das bacias do Gerês, antes da construção das barragens.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2022 às 18:52)

Boas ,

Por aqui, e depois da chuva forte do início da manhã, nada de especial a relatar.
O acumulado está nos 15 mm, não é mau, mas "sabe algo a pouco", o que vale é que a chuva é para continuar que bem falta faz 

Com este regime de aguaceiros já se sabe que é a "lotaria" habitual, as células tem uma direcção de SW/NE ou SSW/NNE , são estreitas, portanto chuva mais consistente só mesmo onde elas  acertam em cheio 

Está fresco com 15.9ºc , vento moderado de SSW e 88% HR.

A rajada mais forte foi de 74 Km/h às 04:50 h.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2022 às 18:59)

Neste momento há celulas a Oeste e que estão a produzir descargas, ainda agora vi um relâmpago no mar mas muito ao longe e baixo no horizonte, direcção ONO.


----------



## Stinger (19 Out 2022 às 19:47)

Prefiro frentes vigorosas que celulas pequenas , desde o evento de manha que nada mais se passou pelo porto

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2022 às 23:51)

Boa noite.

Ora ora...Pelas 07.30h o céu lá deixou passar vigorosa frente, a debitar muita muita chuva. Muita água, muitas tampas a saltar, muitos problemas para o trânsito na região.
O dia teve algumas abertas, mas de pouca expressão, muito cinzento.
O vento foi moderado, com rajadas fortes de madrugada, de dia fraco a moderado.

O *acumulado* de ontem foi de *21,2 mm*, o de hoje *31,4 mm*.

Para comparação, a *E**MA de Paços de Ferreira* ontem *acumulou* *23,2 mm*, hoje *31,9 mm*. _Será que finalmente o udómetro está "afinado"? Oxalá!_
A *Ema de Luzim-Penafiel*, no mesmo período, registou 11,6 mm e 18,3 mm respectivamente.

Veremos então o que nos reserva esta quinta-feira.

*Tactual: 13,5ºC (Tmín do dia)
Hr: 85%*


----------



## windchill (20 Out 2022 às 01:31)

StormRic disse:


> Descarga fenomenal nuvem terra negativa de *cinco ramos* potentes.
> @windchill , tenho uma certa esperança que estejas pela zona e que apanhaste esta.
> 
> Às 4h51.
> ...


Este foi um evento pouco fotogénico, com muito vento associado. Ainda tentei a sorte, apanhei este desde Valongo em direcção a Viana do Castelo, mas estava muito longe. Foi um bom evento eléctrico, mas um fiasco a nível de fotogenia luminosa!


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 02:59)

windchill disse:


> apanhei este desde Valongo em direcção a Viana do Castelo



Pensei que realmente o vento pudesse ser um problema, mas esse apanhado é invulgar!

As descargas com tempo tempestuoso oceânico são diferentes das que se apanham nos eventos convectivos de calor.
Uma coisa é ver a proliferação de descargas nos registos, imaginamos uma possibilidade mas não nos damos conta das dificuldades no local, no exterior aberto.
Mesmo quando estava em Carcavelos, recolhido numa varanda bem protegida, nos eventos ventosos de sul e sudoeste não apanhava quase nada.


----------



## Gates (20 Out 2022 às 04:17)

Em Gaia 35 mm nas últimas 24h
A espaços deu impressão que podia ser épico, mas acabou por ser apenas um bom dia de chuva.

Tenho andado com muito trabalho, mas olhei agora para a previsão e dão 10 dias seguidos com alta probabilidade de chuva??


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2022 às 08:27)

Bom dia,

Nem uma pinga durante a noite, 0 mm acumulados até ao momento, o que numa situação com  previsões de chuva  por vezes forte e persistente é algo surpreendente.

16.4ºc actuais, vento moderado com rajadas de S/SSW ( 40/45 Km/h) e 83%HR.

Pelo radar há algumas células no mar, em deslocação aparente para  esta zona do Litoral Norte, vamos ver se não passam "rente à  costa" como tem sido hábito, já são visíveis os seus topos para O e SW.

Novamente  células estreitas com movimento SW/NE/SSW/NNE, nada de frentes largas e abrangentes que possam produzir várias horas de chuva, pelo menos para já.


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Out 2022 às 09:23)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de aguaceiros .
E vento , muito vento com rajadas de respeito.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Out 2022 às 10:36)

Bom dia a todos,
Vejo com agrado os depósitos a encher, veio atenuar um pouco a seca.
Vento fraco a moderado, com rajadas forte e chuva.


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Out 2022 às 10:49)

Chove bem , o acumulado já vai nos 7 mm .
O vento sopra fortíssimo , dia de temporal .


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (20 Out 2022 às 12:16)

Bom Dia
Ontem terminou com 64,3 mm

Hoje Report até as 12h

Acumulado: 8.6 mm
Máx numa hora: 7.6 mm (entre as 10h11 e as 11h10)
Rain Rate Max: 389 mm/h às 11h16 - Lembro que a estação é uma Davis e por isso faz calculo de registo por cada 2,5 seg.
Rajada máx de vento: 80.5 km/h às 11h09 de SSW,
Velocidade máx de vento (média 10min): 47.0km/h (últimos 10 min) de SSW
Temp Max. registada às 18,6 às 11h42


----------



## guimeixen (20 Out 2022 às 13:30)

Boa tarde,

Grande ventania, aumentou bastante agora nos últimos minutos. Alguma chuva também. 5,8mm até agora na estação que sigo.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (20 Out 2022 às 13:58)

Passou a linha de instabilidade e agora o sol brilha entre nuvens, cerca de 5/8 de céu coberto.

A Rajada máx de vento: 80.5 km/h às 11h09 de SSW
Vento médio máx (em 10 min): 47.5 km/h às 13h08
Acumulou até este momento 18,3 mm
Precipitação Max em 10 min:  5,1 mm às 13h15
Pressão estável nos 1006,5 hPa reduzida ao NMM


----------



## Stinger (20 Out 2022 às 14:00)

Apanhei chuva torrencial com bastante vento por gondomar e ceu bastante escuro

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2022 às 14:27)

Boas tardes,

Não gosto muito da palavra fiasco, mas estou tentado a usá-la para este evento no que ao Porto diz respeito... 2,79 mm acumulados. O grosso da precipitação tem passado, grandemente, a norte e a sul da cidade. Há por aqui um escudo qualquer... 

Pelo menos está fresco! 16,1 ºC agora.


----------



## ampa62 (20 Out 2022 às 15:10)

Boa tarde, 

Por Covas, mais 21 acumulados até ao momento. O total do mês ronda os 116 mm.  

Temperatura a variar entre os 13.5 e os 17.9ºC.


----------



## Gates (20 Out 2022 às 17:08)

Precipitação intensa nas horas em que levei a criança à escola e quando a fui buscar para almoçar. Bahhh
Depois acalmou. Depois das 15h tem estado ventoso mas com céu limpo.
Mas pelas 10h30 houve um temporal daqueles que levam tudo à frente, para dizer a verdade.

16mm nas últimas 24h


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Out 2022 às 20:52)

Mas que tempestade se abate por aqui!!


Chuvada monumental com algum vento!


----------



## guimeixen (20 Out 2022 às 21:05)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mas que tempestade se abate por aqui!!


Estava a ver as imagens de radar e vi que esse aguaceiro estava a passar de raspão aqui e que em Merelim e Prado deveria estar a descarregar bem. Estou curioso para ver o acumulado de Merelim, apesar que a parte mais intensa parece ter passado ligeiramente mais a norte da estação.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Out 2022 às 22:41)

guimeixen disse:


> Estava a ver as imagens de radar e vi que esse aguaceiro estava a passar de raspão aqui e que em Merelim e Prado deveria estar a descarregar bem. Estou curioso para ver o acumulado de Merelim, apesar que a parte mais intensa parece ter passado ligeiramente mais a norte da estaEco


5,4 mm num aguaceiro tão curto não é mau. Mas acho que aqui choveu um pouco mais que isso. O eco laranja era pequeno e passou bem rápido, mas ainda apanhou a zona da estação. Eu estou ao lado do aeródromo e foi mesmo aqui em cima.


----------



## slbgdt (21 Out 2022 às 00:00)

Acreditando na estação de Barcelos.
Hoje acumulou 87mm...


----------



## Crazyrain (21 Out 2022 às 08:44)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de muita chuva , que dilúvio está a cair por aqui .


----------



## Crazyrain (21 Out 2022 às 08:57)

slbgdt disse:


> Acreditando na estação de Barcelos.
> Hoje acumulou 87mm...



87 mm ? 
Até pontes deve ter levado .
Deve ter sido algo muito localizado , pois eu passei o dia numa zona do concelho de Barcelos e choveu , mas nada de extraordinário.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Out 2022 às 09:17)

slbgdt disse:


> Acreditando na estação de Barcelos.
> Hoje acumulou 87mm...





Crazyrain disse:


> 87 mm ?
> Até pontes deve ter levado .
> Deve ter sido algo muito localizado , pois eu passei o dia numa zona do concelho de Barcelos e choveu , mas nada de extraordinário.


Penso que o acumulado se refere a quarta, dia 19, aí sim, acumulou 87mm. Ontem foram 21,8mm.


----------



## Crazyrain (21 Out 2022 às 09:26)

guimeixen disse:


> Penso que o acumulado se refere a quarta, dia 19, aí sim, acumulou 87mm. Ontem foram 21,8mm.



Ah ,  deve ter - se enganado no dia.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2022 às 09:43)

Bom dia,

Ontem, devido a alguns aguaceiros noturnos, o acumulado ainda conseguiu subir até aos 6,1 mm. O resto do dia foi praticamente em seco e até com algum sol; deu perfeitamente para dar uma caminhada ao longo do Atlântico — que se encontrava muito enraivecido — sem medo de apanhar uma molha  

O acumulado hoje está nos 1,5 mm. Desde o início do evento; 31 mm  
Não se deitam fora, mas deixam algo a desejar. Vamos lá ver o que pingará mais por estas paragens nos próximos dias.

Dia bastante fechado agora, com 16,6 ºC e 88% de HR.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Out 2022 às 10:29)

Bela chuvada agora. Ainda deu para ouvir um trovão. 

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (21 Out 2022 às 10:31)

guimeixen disse:


> Penso que o acumulado se refere a quarta, dia 19, aí sim, acumulou 87mm. Ontem foram 21,8mm.











						Estação de Barcelos
					

Mais dados Para aceder a mais informação contacte-nos através do e-mail: geral@cimcavado.pt.  Retroceder




					www.cimcavado.pt
				




É mesmo dia 20..
A estação está ao lado da cidade e o concelho é grande...
Das 5 estações da CIM foi claramente a que registou maior precipitação


----------



## guimeixen (21 Out 2022 às 10:38)

slbgdt disse:


> Estação de Barcelos
> 
> 
> Mais dados Para aceder a mais informação contacte-nos através do e-mail: geral@cimcavado.pt.  Retroceder
> ...


Os dados estão um dia adiantado. Essa estação também está no site do IPMA e lá está correta. Os 87mm correspondem a dia 19, quarta, pois foi quando passou aquela chuva torrencial durante a madrugada que eu até filmei e coloquei aqui. O restante para as outras estações no site da CIM, estão todas com a precipitação um dia adiantado.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2022 às 11:17)

Bom dia.

Ontem tive um *acumulado* de *11,2 mm*, hoje sigo com "simplórios" *5,1 mm*.
Tempo de aguaceiros para já, curtos em geral, um ou outro mais forte.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.

*Tactual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 93%*


----------



## tozequio (21 Out 2022 às 11:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem, devido a alguns aguaceiros noturnos, o acumulado ainda conseguiu subir até aos 6,1 mm. O resto do dia foi praticamente em seco e até com algum sol; deu perfeitamente para dar uma caminhada ao longo do Atlântico — que se encontrava muito enraivecido — sem medo de apanhar uma molha
> 
> ...


A diferença entre o Grande Porto e o extremo norte do território, no que respeita aos acumulados de precipitação, parece-me bastante notória.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2022 às 12:24)

Mais um enorme aguaceiro acabou de cair. Tudo alagado num instante. 



kiwi's do campo ao lado bem regados!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2022 às 12:50)

Litoral Norte a "ser atacado" novamente 







Mais 0,7 mm por cá, depois da passagem de um curto, mas forte, aguaceiro. 2,31 mm agora.


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2022 às 13:40)

Por aqui já ouvi uns roncos abafados muito distantes há minutos, está escuro para oeste e noroeste.

3.4 mm acumulados, continua muito fraquinho, a  ver se isto anima nas próximas horas/dias.

19.5ºc , vento moderado com rajadas de SSW.

EDIT: bom ronco agora


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2022 às 13:50)

Agora sim, bem mais  alto, bom trovão 

Relâmpago visível para os lados do aeroporto.


----------



## Pedro Matos (21 Out 2022 às 13:55)

Pela Trofa também começa a Roncar!!

Valente carga de água caí pela Trofa!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2022 às 14:01)

Há pouco viam-se mammatus.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Out 2022 às 14:15)

Grande chuvada agora!


----------



## Pedro Matos (21 Out 2022 às 14:32)

30 minutos e a Parede de Água não desarma na Trofa. Estacionou por cá


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Out 2022 às 15:53)

Ainda dizem que este evento está a ser fraco no litoral oeste. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (21 Out 2022 às 17:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Ainda dizem que este evento está a ser fraco no litoral oeste.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Litoral Oeste?
Nunca vi Litoral Este.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Out 2022 às 17:36)

Sinceramente tou farto de chuva... Tive 5 dias de chuva e já se acabou a paciência pra este tempo que só traz transtornos..

Ela é precisa é verdade mas não desta forma tão abundante.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (21 Out 2022 às 18:15)

Por gondomar nada por enquanto 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (22 Out 2022 às 04:01)

Neste dia acumulado de apenas 20 mm em Gaia :/


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 05:57)

O radar de Arouca já vê a frente da "Beatriz", além de numerosas células pré-frontais com movimento geral NNE/N e mais longe linhas de instabilidade já relacionadas com a depressão e em movimento com mais componente Leste. Muitas descargas eléctricas potentes (nuvem-oceano, positivas > 100 kA) nessa linhas. No canto superior esquerdo da imagem, o radar já vê a larga camada de nuvens altas da frente.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 06:43)

Últimas 60 horas da "Armand":


----------



## LMMS (22 Out 2022 às 10:15)

Pessoal aí da zona, preparem-se, vem aí um autêntico dilúvio!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Out 2022 às 10:55)

LMMS disse:


> Pessoal aí da zona, preparem-se, vem aí um autêntico dilúvio!


Espero bem que não! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tmsf (22 Out 2022 às 10:56)

Parece pelo radar estar a dirigir-se mais para a zona da Galiza, veremos


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Out 2022 às 10:56)

Sou de Lisboa mas alguém me quer alugar uma casa aí no Litoral Norte nas próximas horas?


----------



## Luis Martins (22 Out 2022 às 11:48)

Pena a quantidade de água que nos tem passado ao lado , seja a sul , ou a norte.


----------



## Stinger (22 Out 2022 às 13:09)

Ja chove forte batida a vento no hsaojoao

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Out 2022 às 14:00)

Começou o desterro..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (22 Out 2022 às 14:19)

Cai bem desde meia hora atrás


----------



## DaniFR (22 Out 2022 às 14:41)

Zona de Oliveira de Azeméis / Estarreja


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2022 às 15:27)

Boa tarde 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 5,1 mm
92% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2022 às 15:34)

Boas, 

Por aqui 6.6 mm acumulados até ao momento.

De manhã esteve bastante vento com rajadas de 60/65 Km/h.

Neste momento vai chovendo fraco, mas já se vê a oeste o céu azul, portanto a frente já passou, deixou chuva por vezes intensa em curtos periodos.

Está é bem mas fresco com 14.7ºc actuais, vento fraco a moderado de WSW e 93% HR.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 16:42)

Luis Martins disse:


> Pena a quantidade de água que nos tem passado ao lado , seja a sul , ou a norte.



Havemos sempre, em qualquer situação, de nos lamentar por esses "desperdícios", será sempre de esperar para um território nacional relativamente reduzido como o nosso e ainda por cima com tanto litoral para ver a chuva a perder-se no oceano...


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 16:51)

O Litoral Norte ainda à espera do potencial da "Beatriz", sem dúvida, acumulados modestos para uma situação sinótica destas.

Mas... já foram ver se "*tá mar*"? *Aviso Laranja*, ondas altura máxima até *11 metros*, começa de madrugada. Agora já está amarelo, sudoeste 4 a 5 metros.
*Vento *também vai começar de madrugada, com Aviso amarelo, rajadas *80 a 95 Km/h,* no litoral/terras altas, respectivamente.


----------



## ampa62 (22 Out 2022 às 17:38)

Por aqui por Covas um dia de aguaceiros e vento. Nada de anormal para esta época do ano. 12.5 mm acumulados hoje. O mês de Outubro já ultrapassa os 150 mm . Quando chega a chuva temos sempre companhia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2022 às 19:44)

Aqui já está a ficar um tempo jeitoso. Chuva com alguma intensidade batida a vento.


----------



## ampa62 (22 Out 2022 às 20:33)

Começou a chover mais a sério. 


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2022 às 20:36)

Que grande chuvada pelo Porto há já alguns minutos, acumulados 11.4 mm.

Mínima do dia neste momento com 13.8ºc.

EDIT: Chuva muito forte neste momento


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2022 às 20:42)

Já está a parar, 13.2 mm acumulados, bela "carga de água"


----------



## João Pedro (22 Out 2022 às 20:45)

Boas,

A Beatriz, tal como o Armando, tem chorado pouco pelo Porto. Andei o dia todo em modo de passeio pela Baixa, a pensar que íamos ter uma tarde horrenda debaixo de chuva e, afinal, não se passou praticamente nada!... Muito frio e vento sim, mas chuva, essa foi muito pouca.

Agora é que estão a cair uns aguaceiros mais fortes. Acumulado nos 7,39 mm por aqui. 14,3 ºC e 90% de HR.


----------



## efcm (23 Out 2022 às 00:08)

A reportar temporáriamente de Vale de Cambra.

O dia começou chuvoso, na parte da manhã houve vários períodos de chuva muito intensa, pela hora de almoço acalmou e de tarde voltou a chuva, mas já fraca e com muitos períodos sem chuva.

Agora a partir das 23h está muito, mas mesmo muito vento.

Sopram rajadas muito fortes que duram uns 20 30 segundos.

Sem dúvidas que vão existir danos, árvores caídas, cabos eléctricos rebentados, quedas de estruturas etc etc 



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (23 Out 2022 às 00:26)

13 mm hoje em Gaia
Amanhã prevê-se o dobro…


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2022 às 00:49)

Boa noite.

Bahhhh, a montanha pariu um rato! Bolas.

Pois é. Fui acompanhando as imagens de satélite, radar também, e tudo parecia conjugar-se para um belo dia de invernia.
Não que não o fosse, mas soou apenas a mais um dia normal de outono com alguma chuva.
Bem mais fraco do que se antevia por estas paragens. As zonas mais activas foram passando ao lado deste planalto.
Os *15,1 mm de acumulado* enganam, o dia foi calmo. Tirando o vento, que soprou por vezes forte, com rajadas a raiar o muito forte, só teve um episódio de chuva forte mas curto, pelas 14h.
No entanto serve para ir aumentado o pecúlio* mensal*, que agora é de *106,4 mm*, excelente para a infiltração na terra por ser o somatório de chuva caída em vários dias e não em curto espaço temporal.

Vamos ver o que nos espera os próximos dias, creio que temos um retirar de precipitação, o que atendendo à chuva entretanto caída não é assim tão preocupante.
Que caia mais que faz falta - há barragens à espera dela (e as produtoras estão ávidas de usar estas águas). O vento também vai soprando, também é excelente para a produção eólica...


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2022 às 02:05)

Rajadas consideráveis por aqui.


A árvores ainda cheias de folha também ajuda no aumento de ruído. As duas nogueiras do meu vizinho às vezes parece que vão ceder.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2022 às 02:21)

Já se vão vendo clarões.


Visíveis a NO por isso são aquelas descargas a oeste de Vigo.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2022 às 02:37)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Já se vão vendo clarões.


Embora pouco frequentes, a actividade convectiva e precipitação são intensas ao longo daquela linha.
O movimento é para NE com ligeira deriva para ENE. Parte ainda pode entrar no Litoral Norte, mas talvez só do Porto para norte:










A linha corresponde a parte de uma longa oclusão enrolada em torno do centro da "Beatriz":





00:55 utc





Vento em estações pela costa para norte do Porto ronda os 40 Km/h e rajadas entre 60 e 70 Km/h.


----------



## slbgdt (23 Out 2022 às 03:03)

Por agora muito vento apenas...
A trovoada mantém-se acima de Viana


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2022 às 03:18)

slbgdt disse:


> Por agora muito vento apenas...
> A trovoada mantém-se acima de Viana



Bem acima, para lá da fronteira do Rio Minho, até.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2022 às 03:57)

Está algo agreste agora o vento e os clarões a NO são bem seguidos!


----------



## slbgdt (23 Out 2022 às 04:02)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Está algo agreste agora o vento e os clarões a NO são bem seguidos!



Em barcelos são rajadas bem fortes...
Cairam a sul daqui mas muito longe


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2022 às 05:18)

Muita chuva por aqui na última hora. Na cidade parece que ainda caiu mais. Já deve haver problemas com inundações.

Aviso subiu para laranja. Segunda vez numa semana que agravam o aviso em cima do acontecimento.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2022 às 05:20)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Está algo agreste agora o vento e os clarões a NO são bem seguidos!





slbgdt disse:


> Em barcelos são rajadas bem fortes...
> Cairam a sul daqui mas muito longe



Seixas, perto de Caminha, debaixo dessa trovoada ao longo do Rio Minho, na margem esquerda, acumulou *34,8 mm* entre as 3h04 e as 4h19, dos quais *32,5 mm em uma hora* e *7,6 mm em 5 minutos*.

E esta não foi a estação WU nas margens do Minho com maior acumulado. Do lado de Espanha há acumulados superiores a 40 e mesmo a 50 mm.





A maior intensidade cerca das 3h45 é confirmada pelo eco de radar das 2:45 utc, mas na verdade o eco foi apenas laranja, enquanto que perto e também na margem esquerda os ecos atingiram o vermelho e roxo entre Vila Praia de Âncora e Vila Nova de Cerveira. A estação *IPMA de Cerveira* tem já um acumulado na hora das 3h às 4h de *31,7 mm*. Na hora seguinte espera-se também um acumulado muito elevado, pois os ecos fortes (amarelo/laranja) continuaram.

















A trovoada tem estado nestas células também:


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2022 às 05:41)

Vila do Conde...








...e Braga
















As linhas de instabilidade já descem em latitude até Aveiro:








*Vila Nova de Cerveira* com mais* 27,7 mm* na hora seguinte (das 4h às 5h), cerca de *60 mm* daquela linha de células, em duas horas (Aviso Vermelho)

Distritos de Viana do Castelo e Braga estão sob Aviso Laranja para precipitação desde as 5h, até às 10h (emitido às 3h53).


----------



## efcm (23 Out 2022 às 08:30)

Por vale de cambra continuam as rajadas muito fortes.

E acabou de cair uma carga de água, que me acordou, parece aquelas chuvadas tropicais que se vê nos filmes.

A visibilidade caiu para menos de 300 metros devido a chuva.

Durou uns 5 minutos.

Infelizmente aqui por perto não existe nenhuma estação meteorológica, mas o Rain rate deve ter sido muito alto.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2022 às 09:09)

Bom dia,

Acordei por volta das 5 da manhã com o barulho da chuva a cair; uma belíssima e fortíssima chuvada abatia-se, finalmente, pelo Porto! Muito vento a acompanhar também. Só foi pena não ter durado mais.

O acumulado está nos 17,2 mm por aqui. Não voltou a chover, ou pelo menos a acumular, desde, sensivelmente, as 6 da manhã.
A manhã segue fechada, mas não muito escura, com algum vento e chuviscos, 17 ºC e 86% de HR.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2022 às 09:37)

Chove novamente com grande intensidade pelo Porto. Até faz "fumo"! 
Edit: acumulado sobe para os 21,01 mm.


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2022 às 10:01)

Bom dia,

Madrugada com chuva e vento forte.

Há minutos mais um aguaceiro muto forte elevou o acumulado do dia para 19.8 mm.

Neste momento  15.9°c, vento moderado a forte de SW e 94% HR.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2022 às 10:24)

Mais uma chuvada, acumulado já nos 33,2 mm 
Assim sim! Um bom dia hoje para o Porto


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2022 às 10:26)

Chuvada torrencial por aqui neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2022 às 10:28)

Que temporal de chuva e vento, visibilidade muito reduzida.


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2022 às 10:58)

Esta passou mesmo aqui por cima, 25.2 mm acumulados até ao momento, campo da constituição todo alagado.

80 mm este mês, se vierem mais uns 50/60mm até ao fim de outubro, fica dentro da média (+/-140 mm).







Pelo radar nao deve ficar por aqui.


----------



## Stinger (23 Out 2022 às 10:59)

Foi demais a pouco , chuva torrencial em coimbroes gaia com ruas que pareciam rios , fontainhas cheia de areia nas ruas , agua a jorrar fortemente das caleiras para as estradas e acidentes 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tmsf (23 Out 2022 às 11:04)

Uma noite de temporal, rajadas muito fortes a bater na janela e chuva muito forte. Agora de manhã aguaceiros intensos constantes, ainda agora acabou de cair mais um


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2022 às 11:19)

Dois registos do último aguaceiro muito forte que passou por aqui:










Acumulado atual de 34,29 mm. Parece ainda vir mais qualquer coisa a caminho


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2022 às 11:54)

Períodos de chuva forte 
Acumulados de 18,5 mm





Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (23 Out 2022 às 12:38)

joselamego disse:


> Períodos de chuva forte
> Acumulados de 18,5 mm
> 
> 
> ...


A estrada dao miguel como estava ?

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2022 às 13:59)

Boa tarde.

Fraco. Muito fraco...Bahhhh!

De madrugada nem dei conta do vento ou da chuva. Passou-se alguma coisa?***
Pelas 10.50h, aí senti o poder da "Beatrice", essa jovial depressão que muito prometeu mas pouco cumpriu. Esta juventude de hoje é assim...
Mas vá lá, acabou num saldo positivo, um *acumulado de 41,4 mm*, *rain rate* de 68,9 mm\hr às 10.52h (curioso que ontem também tive o mesmo valor).
Pelas 05.09h o vento máximo chegou aos 33,4 km\h, com rajada de 59,8 km\h.

Agora vamos tendo pequenas abertas. Em regime de aguaceiros fracos, com vento moderado de SSO.

*Tactual: 16,9ºC
Hr: 85%*

Continuação de excelente tarde dominical. Saúde! 


*** estava a dormir profundamente


----------



## ct2jzr (23 Out 2022 às 14:19)

Cai com grande intensidade chuva neste momento no Porto


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2022 às 14:48)

Mais uma forte chuvada há minutos, acumulado subiu para os 30.6 mm. 

Um video da altura, antes de começar a filmar, já chovia muito há pelo menos uns 2 minutos:


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2022 às 15:16)

*84,5 mm* *em 6 horas* em *Vila Nova de Cerveira*, das 3h às 9h.



Spoiler: Acumulados horários 3h-13h (utc) - Gráficos estações


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Out 2022 às 15:55)

Boa tarde malucos da meteorologia 
Chuva à fartura, aguaceiros moderados. 
Em alguns locais já se nota a terra sem capacidade de infiltração de agua.


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2022 às 16:01)

Porto​Deslizamento de lamas corta trânsito na Avenida Gustavo Eiffel.​Hoje às 14:00

*O trânsito na Avenida Gustavo Eiffel, no Porto, está cortado desde as 9 horas deste domingo devido ao deslizamento de lamas da encosta do rio Douro, que tornou impossível a circulação naquela via, disse à Lusa fonte dos Bombeiros Sapadores.*

"Devido à chuva que caiu durante a noite e também de manhã no Porto, a via estava coberta de lama e não se podia transitar", referiu a fonte, confirmando estar a ser feita desde as 9 horas a "limpeza da via, que se apresenta com muita lama".









						Deslizamento de lamas corta trânsito na Avenida Gustavo Eiffel
					

O trânsito na Avenida Gustavo Eiffel, no Porto, está cortado desde as 9 horas deste domingo devido ao deslizamento de lamas da encosta do rio Douro, que tornou impossível a circulação naquela via, disse à Lusa fonte dos Bombeiros Sapadores.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## ampa62 (23 Out 2022 às 18:10)

Boa tarde, 

Hoje foi um dia de aguaceiros fortes registando até ao momento um acumulado de 43 mm.

As estações do lado de lá do rio (Minho) registam valores bem mais elevados.

A temperatura não variou muito (entre os 12.4 e os 16.0ºC).

O acumulado do mês já atingiu os 206 mm.


----------



## ampa62 (23 Out 2022 às 18:13)

Finalmente detectei uma linha de fronteira da superfície frontal. 






Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (23 Out 2022 às 19:36)

De madrugada (estive acordado a ver motogp) dei conta de uns aguaceiros intensos a partir das 4 ou 5h batidos a vento forte.
De manhã pude confirmar com alguns ramos caídos e grandes poças de água na vias.

Previam 20 mm para hoje mas já superou os 30.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2022 às 20:44)

Boa noite.

Bem, a tarde lá trouxe uns aguaceirozitos, aumentando o *acumulado diário* para os *46,5 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* trepou mais uns degraus, para *151,7 mm*. Calma! Ainda não chegamos à média.  

Está fresco mas não tão fresco assim, apenas fresco.
O vento sopra fraco, mantém-se o regime de aguaceiros.

*Tactual: 15,1ºC
Hr: 93%

Venha é de lá essa semana bem regada e molhada, que faz cá falta para animar a malta! *


----------



## guimeixen (23 Out 2022 às 20:48)

Boa noite,

Bastante chuva e vento hoje, principalmente de madrugada. Merelim vai com *35,3mm* e Braga com *48,2mm*.
Este mês Merelim vai com *155,8mm*, mas com alguns mm perdidos no dia 10 e Braga com *201,1mm*.

De manhã fui à serra de Santa Isabel, deixo aqui algumas fotos e um pequeno vídeo com algumas filmagens:


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2022 às 21:58)

Boas noites,

Alguns aguaceiros ao longo da tarde engordaram o acumulado até aos atuais 39,8 mm. Nada mau! 

De momento não chove e estão 16,1 ºC.


----------



## efcm (23 Out 2022 às 22:51)

Mais uma enorme carga de água que cai em Vale de Cambra.

Os terrenos estão todos alagados e já é difícil a infiltração de mais água


Infelizmente não existe por aqui nenhuma estação, mas certamente que os acumulados deste evento foram bastante altos.

.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Out 2022 às 23:48)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Bastante chuva e vento hoje, principalmente de madrugada. Merelim vai com *35,3mm* e Braga com *48,2mm*.
> Este mês Merelim vai com *155,8mm*, mas com alguns mm perdidos no dia 10 e Braga com *201,1mm*.
> ...


Onde fica esta zona? Potencial para umas fotos bem porreiras!


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 03:39)

Acumulados de ontem na RLN.

*274,1 mm* acumulados desde o início deste evento de depressões (dia 16), em *Vila Nova de Cerveira*.

Em Cabril, faltando o registo do acumulado de dia 19, o evento, mesmo assim, acumulou 193,4 mm.
*147,7 mm* *Merelim*.
*137,6 mm* *Monção/Valinha*.
*124,8 mm* *Paços de Ferreir*a.
*104,6 mm* *Pedras Rubras*.
*90,8 mm* em *Viana do Castelo/Chafé*.


----------



## ampa62 (24 Out 2022 às 09:56)

Bom dia, 

Por Covas com 14.2ºC, 98%HR e 3 mm acumulados ao início da noite.

Ontem o acumulado do dia atingiu 56 mm e o mês já regista 206 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2022 às 09:59)

Bom dia,

O acumulado ontem ainda conseguiu ultrapassar os 40 mm aqui pela minha zona, ficando em 41,1 mm. Durante a madrugada, alguns aguaceiros espaçados deixaram mais 4,6 mm.

Outubro conta, para já, com um total de *96,01** mm* acumulados; um valor bom, mas ainda a cerca de 40 mm de distância dos valores médios para o mês em questão.

Céu a querer carregar agora, mas sem chuva. 17,1 ºC e 83% de HR.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Out 2022 às 21:15)

Aqui na região Norte já há excesso de água no solo, tudo o que chover vai causar inundações e derrocadas, os agricultores terão de ser indeminizados por destruição das colheitas por excesso de água no solo.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 21:32)

Miguel96 disse:


> Aqui na região Norte já há excesso de água no solo, tudo o que chover vai causar inundações e derrocadas, os agricultores terão de ser indeminizados por destruição das colheitas por excesso de água no solo.
> 
> 
> Ver anexo 2580



É mais nas montanhas. Para alguma coisa servem as barragens, que nesta altura permanecem fechadas. É uma situação completamente diferente das que se têm vivido nos invernos chuvosos, quando as albufeiras estavam cheias e tinham de descarregar fosse qual fosse a situação a jusante.
Não é todo o Norte nem toda a área das bacias mais importantes que estará eventualmente em saturação. Talvez as que tenham maiores afluências nesta altura sejam as bacias do Lima e do Cávado, mas essas ainda têm muita capacidade de encaixe, especialmente o Lima. As outras estão longe da saturação em toda a sua área.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2022 às 23:23)

O Gerês sempre deslumbrante!


----------



## ampa62 (24 Out 2022 às 23:54)

Boa noite, 

Mais um dia com alguma chuva: 9 mm acumulados donde resulta um total de 230 mm este mês, o que não é de todo anormal para aqui.

As temperaturas continuam relativamente altas para este período variando entre 13.4 e 17.5ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Out 2022 às 00:25)

Uma coisa boa deste evento (talvez a melhor, digamos) é que tem beneficiado bastante a região de Trás-os-Montes, uma das zonas mais críticas ao nível da seca (muito provavelmente até pior do que o Alentejo ou Algarve, já que praticamente não chove por lá desde abril de 2021 - enquanto o Sul teve alguma coisa em dezembro de 2021 e março/abril de 2022). Que venham mais eventos destes, e que tenham maior abrangência regional!


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2022 às 08:50)

Bom dia,
Alguns relâmpagos sobre o mar  a oeste 

De momento 5 mm acumulados, vento moderado de Sul, 16.5ºc actuais.

Sem radar é complicado seguir a evolução da situação 

Outubro aproxima-se dos 100 mm, com 97.4 mm acumulados.


----------



## efcm (25 Out 2022 às 08:53)

Que temporal, em vale de cambra.

Muita chuva, muito vento.

Garantidamente mais um monte de árvores caídas.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Out 2022 às 10:24)

Bom dia malta,
Por aqui chove bem, com vento fraco a moderado e roncos ao longe


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Out 2022 às 10:55)

A NO







Já ouvi um ronco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Out 2022 às 10:58)

Que ronco potente agora mesmo!


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2022 às 11:12)

Chuvada  torrencial pelo Porto agora


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Out 2022 às 11:17)

Grande monstro que passou a norte, medonho mesmo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Out 2022 às 12:03)

Time-lapse da célula que passou de raspão a NO, zona de Vila Verde. Parecia ter alguma rotação.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Out 2022 às 12:04)

StormRic disse:


> É mais nas montanhas. Para alguma coisa servem as barragens, que nesta altura permanecem fechadas. É uma situação completamente diferente das que se têm vivido nos invernos chuvosos, quando as albufeiras estavam cheias e tinham de descarregar fosse qual fosse a situação a jusante.
> Não é todo o Norte nem toda a área das bacias mais importantes que estará eventualmente em saturação. Talvez as que tenham maiores afluências nesta altura sejam as bacias do Lima e do Cávado, mas essas ainda têm muita capacidade de encaixe, especialmente o Lima. As outras estão longe da saturação em toda a sua área.


A zona litoral de Aveiro não é montanha.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (25 Out 2022 às 13:33)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Time-lapse da célula que passou de raspão a NO, zona de Vila Verde. Parecia ter alguma rotação.


Sim, tinha mesmo alguma rotação. Se fosse em relevo em planície talvez um funil pudesse se ter formado.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (25 Out 2022 às 13:36)

Bom dia

Por aqui já choveu significativamente. Neste momento apenas nublado e o vento de SW. O mar está encrespado com ondas de 2 a 3 metros. A praia está cheia de plantas dos rios, possivelmente do Ave, do tipo Aguapé / Jacintos de Agua.

Acumulo 15.5mm hoje
E mês 188.2 mm
Deixo abaixo um print. Não sei se será visível depois, mas vou tentar.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2022 às 14:59)

Boa tarde.

Por cá tivemos um bom período de chuva a partir das 7h, que terá parado perto das 9-10h.
*Acumulei 7,6 mm.*
Pareceu-me bem mais...
O vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas, de OSO a SSO.
O céu mantém-se muito nublado.

*Tactual: 18,6ºC
Hr: 83%*


----------



## João Pedro (25 Out 2022 às 20:56)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia em que se verificou apenas a ocorrência de um par de aguaceiros durante a manhã e nada mais. Juntando o muito pouco que então caiu ao acumulado ainda durante a madrugada, temos uns miseráveis 5,11 mm 

Apesar da sua miserável condição, foi o suficiente para se ultrapassarem os 100 mm aqui pelo Porto mais atlântico, estando o acumulado total de outubro agora nos 101,12 mm.

A noite segue com céu muito nublado, algum vento, 18,7 ºC e 85% de HR.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2022 às 08:36)

Bom dia,

Por aqui alguma chuva que acumulou até ao momento 6.2 mm.

Agora 16.9ºc , vento moderado de S/SSW e 92% HR.

Outubro segue com 107,2 mm.

Mais logo a chuva deverá intensificar-se, com a chegada de nova frente e que ainda se encontra ao largo, movimento aparente de SW/NE ou para  NNE.


----------



## ampa62 (26 Out 2022 às 10:03)

Bom dia, 

Por Covas mais um dia com chuva (10.7 mm acumulados até agora), bastante vento e temperatura estável a rondar os 15ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Out 2022 às 15:40)

Dia bastante agradável!
Algo abafado.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2022 às 15:45)

Boas,

Por aqui também algum calor, está abafado, parece "tempo de trovoada".

24.4ºc actuais, vento fraco a moderado de sul, 69 %HR.

Céu a escurecer a oeste.


----------



## Gates (26 Out 2022 às 17:22)

choveu apenas um pouco de madrugada.
também senti calor :P


----------



## Stinger (26 Out 2022 às 18:18)

Nada de nada , flop

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (26 Out 2022 às 18:58)

Boa noite.

O sumário de hoje é este:





Digam-me se o print vos é visível. Pois nunca fiz isto e não sei se o forum permite.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Out 2022 às 19:38)

Boa noite



Manditu disse:


> Digam-me se o print vos* é visível*. Pois nunca fiz isto e não sei se o forum permite.


Vê-se bem.
Como é um print a imagem é um pouco descorada mas vê-se perfeitamente a informação.


Entretanto por cá, tudo demasiado calmo. Tanto no vento como na precipitação.
A massa de nuvens tem vindo a ficar mais compacta.
A chuva lá apareceu, fraca tanto de madrugada como pelas 12h. Tenho um *acumulado de 2,4 mm*.
O ar está algo tropicalizado. Anda-se bem lá fora, de manga curta...

*Tactual: 19,9ºC
Hr: 72%*


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Out 2022 às 21:07)

O aviso amarelo para amanhã é para levar a sério ou é mais um aviso faz de conta ?


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Out 2022 às 22:17)

Boa noite



Crazyrain disse:


> O aviso amarelo para amanhã é para levar a sério ou é mais um aviso faz de conta ?


É claro que é para ser levado a sério.

O problema é que basta uma ligeira aproximação da depressão e frentes associadas e a chuva será muito abundante.
Isso foi o que fez diferença no dia de hoje. Passou tudo de raspão.
Até na Galiza só a costa da Morte é que apresentou acumulado altos, todas a s outras regiões estão parecidas com o Minho.

Por cá, a madrugada poderá ("poderá") ser bem regada porque temos já imagens de radar que nos mostram bandas de precipitação a caminho de cá - não como as que foram passando de raspão no dia de hoje.
Veremos...
De resto tudo igual para já, numa noite amena.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Out 2022 às 22:50)

Boa noite,

Dia muito abafado e quente hoje, com a máxima a chegar aos 24,9 ºC...  
Já estava com esperança que estes valores só voltassem a aparecer lá para a primavera... parece que não!  

Alguma chuva durante a madrugada deixou por cá mais 4,29 mm.
Aguarda-se com moderada expetativa o que chegará durante a madrugada.

Noite quente, ainda com 19,4 ºC e 84% de HR.


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Out 2022 às 01:20)

Boa noite

De facto as previsões até têm acertado mais ou menos nas intensidades das frentes agora na sua localização aí sim têm falhado. Pela noite de hoje mais um fiasco à vista quando tudo esteve tão perto da costa e tudo se esfumou.
Temperatura digna de verão a esta hora da noite cerca de 20°C. 

A ver vamos os próximos dias se chove durante uns bons período seguidinho.


----------



## Stinger (27 Out 2022 às 01:37)

Ha pouco caiu umas pingas mas parou rapidamente 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 07:15)

Bom dia,

Por aqui nem uma pinga de madrugada.

Neste momento  19.8ºc, mínima algo elevada para a época com 19.2ºc .

Vento moderado de S/SSE e 84% HR.

Veremos as próximas horas, mas, e apesar das previsões, não está fácil chover em condições


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2022 às 08:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Aguarda-se com moderada expetativa o que chegará durante a madrugada.


Bom, a expetativa moderada foi mesmo uma forma encapotada de dizer que, provavelmente, não iria mas é chover absolutamente nada... cumpriu-se a "profecia"! 
0,00 mm acumulados durante a madrugada.

Daqui a nada vou jogar no euromilhões, pode ser que também acerte desta vez! 

Bom dia!

Manhã com o céu bem carregado, parece que se aproximam, finalmente, umas pingas... as pegas-rabudas estão muito conversadeiras... deve querer dizer alguma coisa 

20,4 ºC e 77% de HR neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 09:22)

Já chove e acumula por aqui  0.6 mm  

19.8ºc actuais.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2022 às 09:54)

Snifa disse:


> Já chove e acumula por aqui  0.6 mm
> 
> 19.8ºc actuais.


0,79 mm por aqui; é o dilúvio!


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Out 2022 às 10:13)

Por aqui sigo com uns impressionantes  0.6 mm . Está bravo o temporal , acho que o IPMA devia subir o aviso para laranja ou vermelho. 
Enfim ...


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 10:26)

Por aqui 1.6 mm, as ruas parecem rios, nem sei se o Rio Douro e mesmo o Atlântico  vão ter capacidade de encaixe para tal enxurrada.. 

18.7ºc actuais, vento moderado de sul com rajadas de 40/Km/h e 92% HR.

Sinceramente já parava de chover, senão vamos ter problemas..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Out 2022 às 11:13)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui 1.6 mm, as ruas parecem rios, nem sei se o Rio Douro e mesmo o Atlântico vão ter capacidade de encaixe para tal enxurrada..
> 
> 18.7ºc actuais, vento moderado de sul com rajadas de 40/Km/h e 92% HR.
> 
> Sinceramente já parava de chover, senão vamos ter problemas..


Eu já os tenho e muito...
Até doi na alma e na carteira.

Está bom assim chove ameniza a seca e nada de estapafurdisses.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (27 Out 2022 às 11:57)

Periodos de Chuva fraca pelo porto .

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Out 2022 às 12:20)

Ora aí está animação.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (27 Out 2022 às 13:05)

Calor pelo porto com as abertas

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Out 2022 às 13:42)

As células que se vêm no radar estão no movimento para NE, e mais uma vais vão passar de raspão pelo Porto. Acredito que mais tarde surjam novas células. A ver se com sorte alguma nos brinda. Para já tudo calmo.
Ainda estou a espera de chuvinha a cair de forma certinha por boas horas seguidas, coisa que este tipo de frentes não tem trazido.
Aqui o nosso cantinho (o Porto) é tramado para trovoadas. Só mesmo em situações muito específicas para nós.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (27 Out 2022 às 14:03)

Bom dia.

Vejo que estamos descontentes.
De facto estávamos desde do final da tarde de ontem de muita chuva, os alertas assim indicavam, tal como os respetivos modelos. Mas nada aconteceu por aqui. É nestas alturas que devemos relembrar a teoria do CAOS e confesso que até dá-me algum gosto de saber que a natureza meteorológica ainda consegue fazer imprevistos destes numa área geográfica grande.


Hoje estamos assim até agora. Segue o sumário. Apenas 0,8mm


----------



## supercell (27 Out 2022 às 14:27)

Aguaceiro com trovoada acabou de passar por Aveiro. Foi bastante rápido.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Out 2022 às 14:52)

Descarga descomunal de água.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 14:55)

Chuvada forte pelo Porto neste momento 

Está algum "calor" com 21.7ºc actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Out 2022 às 15:57)

Impressionante a qtd água que cai


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Out 2022 às 16:05)

Sol e calor em Aveiro. Algum vento.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 16:05)

Tem chovido forte pelo Porto, neste momento aproxima-se bastante escuro de sul.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2022 às 16:05)

Boa tarde,

Chove bem por aqui também   .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Out 2022 às 16:08)

Nem um trovão...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (27 Out 2022 às 16:24)

Só choveu um pouco de madrugada (1,5mm), mas desde há uns minutos está a cair com força!


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2022 às 16:25)

Grande carga por aqui!


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2022 às 16:27)

Por aqui também, grande chuvada!


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 16:29)

Que chuvada se abate por aqui, e já há algum tempo, o acumulado disparou para os 10.8 mm


----------



## Iceberg (27 Out 2022 às 16:30)

Chove bem por Braga.


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2022 às 16:36)

Boas 
Grande carga de água por Gondomar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2022 às 16:36)

Grande estouro, mesmo aqui perto!  
Como chove!!


----------



## Iceberg (27 Out 2022 às 16:40)

Dilúvio por Braga neste momento.


----------



## ampa62 (27 Out 2022 às 16:49)

Por Covas tudo calmo, à exceção do vento. 18.8ºC.
5 mm acumulados de manhã cedo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2022 às 16:51)

Por aqui também ouvi uns trovões mas pareciam distantes. O melhor passou pela cidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2022 às 16:56)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui tivemos uma noite e manhã calmíssimas. Até parece primavera...

Perto das 15h, sim, perto das 15h excelente aguaceiro, com um intensidade máxima de 61,7 mm pelas 15.01h.
O acumulado está nuns "estratoféricos", para não dizer "" 5,1 mm...
E está ameno. Já o tinha dito? Está ameno.

*Tactual: 19,3ºC
Hr: 86%*

Vista para NNE


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2022 às 17:00)

Após ter acalmado durante um pouco, já chove bem à alguns minutos.
A estação que sigo vai com 18,6mm. Estou curioso para ver o acumulado de Braga dado que a estação fica mais perto de onde passou a parte mais intensa.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 17:18)

De momento não chove, 12.8 mm acumulados.

Aspecto do céu antes da chuvada:







Um pouco mais perto, e avançando a grande velocidade, parecia que "rolava" quando passou  aqui por cima o vento mudou bruscamente de direcção, com rajadas fortes, choveu forte e ainda durante um bom tempo


----------



## ampa62 (27 Out 2022 às 17:47)

Estavam prometidos 50 mm para hoje e 93 mm para amanhã na minha estação e até agora praticamente nada (6 mm).


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (27 Out 2022 às 19:06)

Forte aguaceiro agora.

Gosto da informação da consola (ver na parte de baixo da imagem) - Its Raining Cat's and Dog's


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Out 2022 às 19:19)

Bom ronco no Campo Alegre agora mesmo


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 19:20)

Trovão agora mesmo


----------



## Stinger (27 Out 2022 às 19:20)

Trovoada no mar

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Out 2022 às 19:22)

Chove torrencialmente , 10 mm em poucos minutos .


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 19:27)

Chuva e trovoada pelo Porto


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 19:34)

Que grande célula aqui pelo Litoral Norte, relâmpago agora mesmo.






Chove com força 

EDIT: torrencial agora e mais um relâmpago.


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Out 2022 às 19:38)

Que dilúvio , já vai nos 20 mm .


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 19:39)

Como chove, chuva da grossa, 16.2 mm e a subir


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2022 às 19:40)

Vê-se clarões para SW e já ouvi um trovão.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 19:44)

Que dilúvio agora, impressionante  

Vento de WNW  com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 19:46)

Impressionante a intensidade da chuva, parece nevoeiro.  

18.8 mm.


----------



## Stinger (27 Out 2022 às 19:48)

Era interessante ser de tarde e ver a celula 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2022 às 19:53)

Boa noite.

Bela célula! Mas não para aqui. Para aqui só caem umas pingas.
Para aqui há restos. Nada mau...

Essa imagem de satélite engana. A célula parece que abrange grande parte do litoral norte, mas está sim mais activa nas regiões litorais, as zonas interiores apenas actividade residual.
É o que se arranja para já.





Sigo com *6,3 mm de acumulado*.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 19:53)

Ouço bombeiros, está tudo encharcado 

24.8 mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2022 às 19:57)

Há pouco também vi uns clarões na direção SW, mas com roncos pouco audíveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2022 às 20:05)

Hoje mais 23 mm em Castanheira, Arcos de Valdevez. Rumo aos 400 mm, espectacular


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2022 às 20:07)

Chove bem, 26,7mm acumulados na estação que sigo.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 20:09)

Mais calmo, mas ainda chove.

Há pouco, quando já chovia menos depois do temporal, na parte mais intensa nem se podia estar no campo tal a intensidade:







Há caleiras a escorrer água tipo "cascata" aqui na zona, as sarjetas parecem rios.. 
Que grande "carga de água" 

26.6 mm.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2022 às 20:12)

Chove bastante acompanhado de alguma trovoada!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2022 às 20:12)

Grande flash agora!


----------



## guimeixen (27 Out 2022 às 20:18)

Continua a chover bastante, 33,3mm!


----------



## Iceberg (27 Out 2022 às 20:28)

Bela rega está noite pelo Minho.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2022 às 21:29)

Boa noite de novo.

A rega até foi boa. 8,8 mm em 1 h não é de desprezar.
O *acumulado* está nos *15,1 mm*. 
Um bocadinho mais democrática a célula, vai entrando de SO para NE, menos activa do que nas regiões mais a norte e litorais mas vai fazendo a sua função de encharcar os solos.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Out 2022 às 23:11)

Praticamente 0 chuva hoje por aqui.


----------



## Gates (28 Out 2022 às 05:35)

Curioso para ver os acumulados mais logo.
Não tenho conseguido dormir e desde o fim da tarde até agora ouço a chover lá fora, mesmo com janelas duplas 


Edit
Mais uma grande carga agora 

Aproveito para partilhar o que a minha app nativa ta a mostrar:


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2022 às 06:18)

Acumulados ontem, rede IPMA, na RLN:








Gates disse:


> Curioso para ver os acumulados mais logo.
> Não tenho conseguido dormir e desde o fim da tarde até agora ouço a chover lá fora, mesmo com janelas duplas
> 
> 
> ...



Não admira que ouças sempre a chover, os acumulados em menos das primeiras 6h de hoje já rondam os 35mm.
*



*

E somando com ontem, em menos de 24 horas, temos naquelas quatro estações:

24,2+35,3=*59,5 mm* na estação WU mais próxima das praias.
23,1+36,4=*59,5 mm* em Valadares (Vila Paraíso).
18,0+33,3=*51,3 mm* em Gulpilhares.
19,0+35,1=54,1 mm em Arcozelo.

Valores muito consistentes entre si.

Alguns momentos dos ecos de radar, pela zona de Gaia:


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 07:16)

Bom dia,
Muita chuva por aqui, o acumulado está nos 25 mm. 

Neste momento 17.5ºc , vento fraco a moderado de S e  96% HR.

Outubro segue com 160,4 mm.


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2022 às 08:25)

Bom dia 
Chuva 
Acumulados de 16,3 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (28 Out 2022 às 08:45)

Bom dia,

Madrugada e início de dia com bastante chuva. Neste momento já não chove.
Merelim acumulou ontem *40,6mm* e hoje até às 8h vai com *31,9mm*. Este mês vai com *257mm* (com alguns mm em falta do dia 10).
Braga acumulou ontem *42,8mm* e hoje até às 8h vai com *33mm*. Este mês vai com *318,4mm*.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Out 2022 às 08:57)

Relâmpago e trovão agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 09:10)

Dilúvio por aqui!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2022 às 10:12)

Bons dias,

Parece que o escudo anti-chuva do Porto era eu! Bastou vir para o Ribatejo para as torneiras se abrirem sobre a cidade! 
Acumulado de ontem: 29,21 mm
Acumulado de hoje: 21,89 mm

Outubro ultrapassa, finalmente, a média, seguindo com *158,99 mm* acumulados


----------



## raposo_744 (28 Out 2022 às 10:15)

*October 28, 2022*​
HighLowAverageTemperature19.7 °C19.2 °C19.4 °CDew Point19.3 °C18.8 °C19.1 °CHumidity98 %96 %97 %Precipitation1.19 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed8.2 km/h0.0 km/h1.0 km/hWind Gust13.0 km/h--1.6 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **WNW*Pressure1,012.53 hPa1,009.41 hPa* -- *


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2022 às 10:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> Parece que o escudo anti-chuva do Porto era eu! Bastou vir para o Ribatejo para as torneiras se abrirem sobre a cidade!
> Acumulado de ontem: 29,21 mm
> ...



Se trouxeste o escudo anti-chuva contigo é que é pior!  A malta do Ribatejo precisa de chuva também!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2022 às 10:31)

Boas,

O lugar de Castanheira (Arcos de Valdevez), cota 500 mts, segue nos 54 mm.
428 mm valor mensal.
Com jeitinho vai aos 500 mm.
A rede hidrográfica deve estar espectacular.


----------



## slbgdt (28 Out 2022 às 10:33)

Chuva intensa há umas horas a fazerem estragos.


----------



## ampa62 (28 Out 2022 às 10:36)

Bom dia«, 

Por Covas choveu intensamente de noite: 35 mm; total do mês 314 mm

Temperaturas a variar entre os 16.0 e os 17.9ºC . 98% HR e 1023 hPa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 10:43)

O que está a chover aqui no Minho é bizarro. Barcelos deve ter um acumulado incrível tendo em conta que passou por lá mais uma célula intensa há pouco. Valores claramente para aviso vermelho.

Aqui já ultrapassei os 50mm. Continua a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (28 Out 2022 às 10:47)

Bom Dia.
Aqui choveu intensamente desde das 07h10. Houveram 2 picos muito intensos. conforme podem ver no gráfico.
A azul o acumulado e a verde a intensidade por hora.


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Out 2022 às 10:49)

Bom dia. 
Que dilúvio , o acumulado já vai nos 45 mm e continua a chover com intensidade . Trovoada também .
Mês de outubro quase nos 200 mm .


----------



## Luis Martins (28 Out 2022 às 10:51)

Vamos passar de situação de seca , a saturação de agua em apenas 1 mes. Este Outubro está a ser historico no que diz respeito ao litoral norte. Em Outubro temos tido vários registos horários na casa dos 20 mm  em várias estações, nomeadamente no Minho, não contando com as que por vezes nao reportam dados.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2022 às 11:05)

Ruipedroo disse:


> O que está a chover aqui no Minho é bizarro. Barcelos deve ter um acumulado incrível tendo em conta que passou por lá mais uma célula intensa há pouco. Valores claramente para aviso vermelho.
> 
> Aqui já ultrapassei os 50mm. Continua a chover com alguma intensidade.


Não sei até que ponto os dados serão fiáveis, mas esta estação:





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				




já vai com *394,98 mm* acumulados em outubro! 
Hoje já leva 57,10 mm


----------



## slbgdt (28 Out 2022 às 11:10)

Ruipedroo disse:


> O que está a chover aqui no Minho é bizarro. Barcelos deve ter um acumulado incrível tendo em conta que passou por lá mais uma célula intensa há pouco. Valores claramente para aviso vermelho.
> 
> Aqui já ultrapassei os 50mm. Continua a chover com alguma intensidade.



Algumas cheias em estradas mas os ribeiros vão completamente cheios...
A estação da CIM leva 20mm hora há algumas horas


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 11:40)

28 Outubro 2022 às 11:26.

No espaço de uma semana é a segunda vez que a Praça do Almada, no centro da cidade, fica inundada.

Video:









						Chuva forte provoca inundações no centro da Póvoa de Varzim
					

As fortes chuvas da última madrugada provocaram inundações na Póvoa de Varzim, causando alguns constrangimentos nas primeiras horas da manhã. Segundo o CDOS, não há danos maiores a registar.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Out 2022 às 11:45)

Espero tão cedo não ouvir choradeira a pedir chuva.
O rio Douro segue bem cheio.
Sigo com céu nublado a espera de mais um dilúvio..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2022 às 11:47)

Barcelos CIM já com 74,2 mm desde as 0h UTC, ao menos o litoral norte está a ganhar bem com as ondulações estacionárias.


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 11:50)

Por aqui segue o tempo algo "tropicalizado" com 20.2ºc actuais.

27.2 mm acumulados, de momento não chove, mas olhando ao radar não deve tardar muito.

Aquela mancha  algo extensa de precipitação está em deslocamento aparente para NE/NNE:


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 13:03)

Volta a escurecer bastante a S/SW.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Out 2022 às 14:04)

Que pesadelo...
Chove como se não houvesse amanhã...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 14:10)

Por aqui a caminho dos 30 mm com 29.2 mm, chove bastante.

19.5ºc actuais.


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2022 às 14:23)

A EMA de Vila Nova de Cerveira já deve andar próxima dos 400mm este mês.
De 15/10 a 27/10 acumulou 352,6mm. Hoje é o 14º dia consecutivo de precipitação.

Na margem norte do rio Minho e mesmo junto à fronteira temos este mês:
349,8mm - Areas
288,6mm - As Eiras
283,6mm - Entenza


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 14:38)

30.8 mm neste momento, chove com gotas grossas  

18.9ºc , vento fraco a moderado de sul.

Impressionante o "comboio" de células a oeste e sudoeste, em deslocação aparente para NE/NNE:


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (28 Out 2022 às 15:25)

Snifa disse:


> 28 Outubro 2022 às 11:26.
> 
> No espaço de uma semana é a segunda vez que a Praça do Almada, no centro da cidade, fica inundada.
> 
> ...


É normal, moro a cerca de 2 km dali e sei até aos inícios do século XX havia um ribeiro que passava por aqui e desaguava na zona ao lado do Forte (junto ao Casino). E quando cai estas chuvadas intensas e persistentes, o ribeiro que ficou coberto, emerge.
Por isso muitas das inundações que ocorrem em via urbana, por vezes nem sempre se deve só à precipitação. Por vezes constrói-se em leitos ou mesmo por cima de ribeiros que normalmente têm pouca ou nenhuma agua, mas nestas alturas vêm ao de cima.

Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (28 Out 2022 às 15:32)

Neste momento vou com 61.1mm acumulados. A continuar assim baterá o recorde de 64.3 mm registado no dia 19-10-2022, sendo o maior valor registado que terei num dia.
Vejo que as outras estaçoes próximas têm valores também já bastante altos. 
Por aqui sente-se algo raro, tal como acima foi dito, o "comboio" de nuvens sempre a deslocar-se no mesmo sentido, mas a frente não muda de direcção, está estacionária. Por isso aqui Vila do Conde e Póvoa estamos a sentir maior quantidade de precipitação, dado que o centro entra em terra por esta região e desloca-se para NE afetando Barcelos, norte de Braga até ao Gerês.
O vento tornou-se fraco.


----------



## ampa62 (28 Out 2022 às 15:44)

A chuva está de volta. 47.5 mm acumulados até agora. Total do mês 314 mm (recorde dos últimos 6 anos na minha estação, no mês de outubro).
As temperaturas continuam altas em relação à média deste mês.


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 16:01)

Clarão a SSW  

Volta a chover com intensidade


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 16:13)

Se aquele monstro a SW entrar cá pelo Minho teremos acumulados estratosféricos. Estou curioso para saber com que acumulado vai terminar Barcelos, já deve estar perto dos 80 mm.


Chove com alguma intensidade por aqui.


----------



## slbgdt (28 Out 2022 às 16:18)

Mais um dilúvio em Barcelos há meia hora atrás..
Em Viana chove mas céu entre aberto


----------



## Stinger (28 Out 2022 às 16:21)

Tudo tao proximo e nada mais que chuva estratiforme .

Muitas deas ao largo . Escuro para norte 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Out 2022 às 16:21)

Incrível...






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dj_teko (28 Out 2022 às 16:22)

Aí vem ela


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (28 Out 2022 às 16:23)

Penso que esta há de entrar entre Esposende e Caminha, mas se entrar por 
Vila do Conde / Póvoa de Varzim, como tem sido desde cedo, ultrapassará os 100 l/m2 aqui e em Barcelos.


----------



## Stinger (28 Out 2022 às 16:24)

Para norte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 16:24)

Trovão agora mesmo!


----------



## Luis Martins (28 Out 2022 às 16:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Incrível...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece castigo! Era bom que esta chuva  caísse mais a leste para beneficiar mais a bacia do Cavado , mas é o que há.


----------



## Hawk (28 Out 2022 às 16:29)

Céu medonho a Oeste de Matosinhos. Parece uma espécie de shelf cloud.


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 16:29)

Há relâmpagos sobre o mar


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2022 às 16:30)

Hawk disse:


> Céu medonho a Oeste de Matosinhos. Parece uma espécie de shelf cloud.



Consegues foto?


----------



## Andre Barbosa (28 Out 2022 às 16:35)

Zona do Aeroporto do Porto.

Muito escuro.


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Out 2022 às 16:37)

Segundo round do dia de trovoada . Chove sem parar , o acumulado de hoje aproxima - se dos 60 mm .


----------



## Andre Barbosa (28 Out 2022 às 16:41)




----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2022 às 16:44)

Ainda me pareceu que a frente estava a fazer mais uma ondulação e esta massa de células do ramo frio desaguasse para lá da fronteira, mas já não tenho a certeza.
Que não haja desastres pessoais nem grande prejuízos.


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (28 Out 2022 às 16:47)

Não seria melhor equacionar um alerto vermelho ao invés de um laranja? O que vem aí...


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 16:49)

Bem escuro a oeste e já ronca!


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Out 2022 às 16:51)

Ontem ao final da tarde trovoada em espinho.
Agora novamente trovoada em espinho 

Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2022 às 16:52)

O Aviso Laranja actualizado às 14h39 começa só à 1h da madrugada? 
Devem estar portanto a esperar que a frente não entre para já, é uma boa notícia. Aquele segmento é mesmo perigoso.

Topos das células nos 13 Km:


----------



## guimeixen (28 Out 2022 às 16:53)

Alguns relâmpagos e trovões!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Out 2022 às 16:55)

Belo estouro!


----------



## Stinger (28 Out 2022 às 16:57)

Aqui nota se bem o caminho das celulas a virem e abertas mais a sul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 16:57)

Este foi nuvem-terra. Grande ronco.


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (28 Out 2022 às 16:59)

Cheira-me que isto vá entrar, em cheio, na zona de Gaia/Porto...


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 16:59)

Grande bomba!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Out 2022 às 17:00)

Grande raio nuvem-solo e estouro!


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2022 às 17:03)

Temperaturas das águas superficiais oceânicas nos 20ºC/21ºC, ao largo da costa. Há apenas uma estreita faixa junto à costa à volta dos 18ºC.


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 17:04)

Por aqui continua a roncar ao longe, aspecto do céu há pouco, radar muito agressivo a SW:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Out 2022 às 17:06)

Daniel Ferreira disse:


> Ver anexo 2666
> 
> Cheira-me que isto vá entrar, em cheio, na zona de Gaia/Porto...


Mais a norte parece-me

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Out 2022 às 17:07)

Como chove e troveja por aqui.
Mês de outubro já ultrapassou os 200 mm .


----------



## rfilipeg (28 Out 2022 às 17:07)

Isto sim para mim é chuva. 
Vão se ouvindo roncos prolongados vindos de oeste o que mostra o tipo de descargas que estão a haver a oeste da região do Porto. O radar está espetacular, e com sorte mais para o final da tarde, com a frente quase que estacionária, poderá vir a seguir diretamente o caminho do Porto. Aliás a célula que agora vem, tem quase a deslocação direta para o Porto senão mesmo direta. Vamos lá a ver a quantidade de energia a frente ainda consegue gerar até à noite.

Edit: os roncos são constantes e prolongados para oeste!! Fantástico


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 17:08)

Não apanhei o estouro inincial:


----------



## Andre Barbosa (28 Out 2022 às 17:10)

Mau aspecto para os lados do mar.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Out 2022 às 17:12)

Vídeo do raio:


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 17:13)

Enorme relâmpago a oeste, está feio


----------



## Andre Barbosa (28 Out 2022 às 17:14)

Incrível..


----------



## ecobcg (28 Out 2022 às 17:17)

Na Beachcam da praia de Mira, dá para ver bem o "monstro" em aproximação!" eheh! Boa estrutura, tipo shelfcloud, bem longe ainda.


----------



## supercell (28 Out 2022 às 17:18)

Por Aveiro choveu moderado e foram depois visíveis relâmpagos a Oeste.
Atualmente a precipitação está longe e a ir em direção ao Norte.


----------



## Luis Tovar (28 Out 2022 às 17:29)

Praia Granja 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Out 2022 às 17:35)

A norte da Arrifana
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Out 2022 às 17:36)

Por aqui a trovoada continua .


----------



## slbgdt (28 Out 2022 às 17:36)

86.9mm em Barcelos ..
Ao que ainda chove vai passar bem dos 100mm


----------



## Hawk (28 Out 2022 às 17:42)

Está a entrar em Matosinhos agora. Chove com muita intensidade e troveja a espaços.


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (28 Out 2022 às 17:44)

Forte aguaceiro na cidade do Porto.


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 17:46)

Mais uma chuvada enorme e semelhante a ontem, deixei de ver actividade eléctrica.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Out 2022 às 17:49)

Relâmpago e mais um belo trovão!


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 17:49)

Afinal ainda há trovoada, grande relâmpago e trovão praticamente em simultâneo, agora mesmo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 17:50)

Mais uma grande bomba, impressionante mesmo!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2022 às 17:51)

Bom fim de tarde.

Muito escuro, céu encoberto, vento fraco de NNO actual (?!), tem estado de SSO.
O grosso do mau tempo passa a rasar a zona, para oeste. Alguma coisa vai sobrando para nós, mas a oeste do eixo Espinho-Guimarães está a entrar a grande actividade diluviana no que toca à precipitação.
Ouço roncos de trovoada ao longe...

O *acumulado* de hoje vai em "singelos" *29,9 mm*.


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Out 2022 às 18:00)

O acumulado de hoje vai nos 65 mm e continua a chover bastante .  Mês de outubro já ultrapassou os 200 mm .


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 18:01)

Por aqui a caminho dos 40 mm com 38.6 mm, chove forte agora  há pouco foi torrencial e está tudo a escorrer água







EDIT:  40.2 mm agora e continua a chover forte, outra vez o campo de futebol a ficar encharcado.


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Out 2022 às 18:03)

Trovoada novamente e a Chuva aumenta de intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2022 às 18:05)

Castanheira segue nos 90 mm.
463 mm.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 18:07)

Mais um que não apanhei o início.


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 18:18)

Já está a aliviar e a clarear, 40.8 mm acumulados, 176.2 mm este mês e, certamente, não vai ficar por aqui até dia 31, não me admira nada que vá aos 200 mm ou até mais.

Excelente início de ano hidrológico aqui pelo noroeste.
Depois de tanta seca, dá gosto ver tudo a escorrer água aqui nesta região.  

17.3ºc actuais, vento fraco e 95% HR


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 18:22)

Trovoada estranha, relâmpagos positivos que aparecem do nada de dez em dez minutos ou mais. Parece que já acabou e do nada surge outro. Isto é um pouco perigoso, pois dá a entender que a trovoada já parou.

Continua a chover. Durante a tarde a chuva esteve em regime mais moderado.


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 18:37)

Pelas minhas contas a estação de Barcelos ( CIM ) vai com 95 mm até à ultima actualização ( 16 UTC )  pelo que será (?) para ultrapassar os 100 mm, até porque novas células se aproximam de SO, e parecem levar a mesma direcção para NE ou NNE:


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2022 às 18:41)

Será?
Será que aí vem mais? Olhando à imagem de vapor de água o potencial está lá todo (setas amarelas), atmosfera muito saturada.
Vê-se também a frente que virá pela noite\madrugada, com muita água precipitável.

Será que até os patos irão aprender a nadar?


----------



## guimeixen (28 Out 2022 às 18:41)

Por aqui já está a acalmar a chuva.
Até às 18h, Merelim vai com 69mm hoje e 294,1mm este mês e Braga vai com 54,9mm hoje e 340,3mm este mês.



Snifa disse:


> Pelas minhas contas a estação de Barcelos ( CIM ) vai com 95 mm até à ultima actualização ( 16 UTC )  pelo que será (?) para ultrapassar os 100 mm.


Agora com a atualização das 18h (17h UTC) já passou os 100mm, vai com 104,3mm.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 18:48)

Aqui também já passei os 70 mm. 


Pode ser dos maiores acumulados que já tive. Lembro-me que em outubro de 2011 (26) caíram cerca de 90 mm aqui, só numa tarde. Em Setembro de 2013 (27) também me lembro de uns 80/90 mm por aqui.


----------



## efcm (28 Out 2022 às 18:49)

StormRic disse:


> Temperaturas das águas superficiais oceânicas nos 20ºC/21ºC, ao largo da costa. Há apenas uma estreita faixa junto à costa à volta dos 18ºC.


E perdoem me a ignorância, o facto da água estar a mais quente ao largo que junto a costa produz mais chuva ou não tem nada a ver?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (28 Out 2022 às 18:52)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Aqui também já passei os 70 mm.
> 
> 
> Pode ser dos maiores acumulados que já tive. Lembro-me que em outubro de 2011 (26) caíram cerca de 90 mm aqui, só numa tarde. Em Setembro de 2013 (27) também me lembro de uns 80/90 mm por aqui.


Penso que no dia 15 de Setembro de 2015 também choveu bastante com os restos do furacão, do qual já não me lembro do nome. Tenho aqui guardado 93,1mm da estação de Merelim.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2022 às 18:56)

Castanheira lá bateu os 100 mm.
102 mm  a netatmo fica junto a encosta do Corno do Bico. O efeito orografico deve ser brutal.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (28 Out 2022 às 18:57)

efcm disse:


> E perdoem me a ignorância, o facto da água estar a mais quente ao largo que junto a costa produz mais chuva ou não tem nada a ver?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Garantido que nada ou pouca influência tem nesta chuva são outros os fatores que estão a causar toda esta chuva.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 18:57)

guimeixen disse:


> Penso que no dia 15 de Setembro de 2015 também choveu bastante com os restos do furacão, do qual já não me lembro do nome. Tenho aqui guardado 93,1mm da estação de Merelim.


Pois, esse nem me lembrava, não teve grande trovoada associada por isso passou-me ao lado.


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 19:00)

guimeixen disse:


> com os restos do furacão, do qual já não me lembro do nome



Foi a tempestade tropical Henri, aqui acumulei mais de 100 mm e houve muitas estações a ultrapassar os  90/100 mm, foi uma tempestade notável para a altura do ano, muitas árvores caídas pela cidade, semafóros etc, houve avisos vermelhos:







Na altura o @StormRic  fez um excelente resumo com os acumulados impressionantes e que coloco aqui:











						Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2015
					

Aviso MeteoPT.com As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas. Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica...




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2022 às 19:13)

efcm disse:


> E perdoem me a ignorância, o facto da água estar a mais quente ao largo que junto a costa produz mais chuva ou não tem nada a ver?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Sim, potencia a formação das células ao largo e teoricamente a faixa menos quente mesmo junto à costa tirar-lhes-ia alguma intensidade. mas só se o movimento de entrada em terra fosse lento, o que não tem sido o caso.
No entanto, nesta última entrada de células, notou-se um decréscimo na intensidade dos ecos assim que as células estavam prestes a chegar em terra. Pode ser dessa água menos quente ou por outra razão. Até pode ser de coincidir com o fim do ciclo das células que descarregaram bem antes de chegar à costa.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Out 2022 às 19:21)

Trovoada a noroeste de Espinho, é visível 


Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2022 às 19:22)

Serra do Pilar 38,0 mm.
Pedras Rubras 46,6 mm.
Cerval (Vila Meã, V.N.Cerveira) 53,0 mm.


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2022 às 19:29)

Acumulados nos vales do Minho e do Lima. O factor orografia parece ser importante:


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2022 às 19:42)

Vales do Cávado e Ave, apenas uma ideia geral, há que juntar aqui a rede IPMA:







Baixo Douro:


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2022 às 19:50)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Garantido que nada ou pouca influência tem nesta chuva são outros os fatores que estão a causar toda esta chuva.


Como já referiu o @StormRic  a água quente potencia a chuva, há mais disponibilidade de humidade em zonas de mar quente. Obviamente há outros factores a ter em conta, o forçamento em altitude, a presença de ar seco ou húmido em altitude, o choque de massas de ar.



Snifa disse:


> Foi a tempestade tropical Henri, aqui acumulei mais de 100 mm e houve muitas estações a ultrapassar os  90/100 mm, foi uma tempestade notável para a altura do ano, muitas árvores caídas pela cidade, semafóros etc, houve avisos vermelhos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Também por aqui tive um valor muito elevado nesse dia 15 de setembro:


----------



## Stinger (28 Out 2022 às 19:58)

Que raio brutal e enorme 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2022 às 19:59)

Mais umas células a caminho, um pouco mais isoladas, mas a mais potente parece ir a direito para a Póvoa de Varzim/Vila do Conde:


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2022 às 20:24)

Trajectória continua alinhada com a Póvoa de Varzim, mas a célula perdeu a trovoada, última descarga há 15 minutos, cerca das 20h08.






Filme do últimos três dias, até às 20h00 de hoje:


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 20:26)

Há alguma trovoada a oeste do Porto, há pouco ainda consegui captar um raio mais perto  daqui de casa, já no limite do frame, mas foi o único, a maioria são clarões ao longe, a vista é para ONO, de qualquer modo cá fica o registo possível, andava entretido a ver se captava alguma coisa e lá apareceu este


----------



## windchill (28 Out 2022 às 20:34)

...e eu que tenho passado 70% do meu tempo em Vila Nova de Gaia, com tanta festa aí e estou na Margem Sul do Tejo...


----------



## Stinger (28 Out 2022 às 20:44)

Quem estiver a beira mar na zona do porto matosinhos deve estar a deliciar se com o aparato electrico

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## RP20 (28 Out 2022 às 20:49)

Que dia impressionante de chuva hoje, 71 mm acumulados e ainda parece vir mais


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Out 2022 às 20:57)

Que dilúvio , já a chegar aos 70 mm no dia de hoje .


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 21:09)

windchill disse:


> ...e eu que tenho passado 70% do meu tempo em Vila Nova de Gaia, com tanta festa aí e estou na Margem Sul do Tejo...



Pelo que tenho visto, e daqui de casa, os raios visíveis são muito poucos e com  pouca estética, a maioria são clarões para o lado do mar, as nuvens também pouca ou nenhuma textura apresentam, há nuvens mais baixas que tapam bastante, a frequência também não é muito elevada, pelo menos para já.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Out 2022 às 21:21)

Vários relâmpagos aqui ao lado.


----------



## windchill (28 Out 2022 às 21:23)

Snifa disse:


> Pelo que tenho visto, e daqui de casa, os raios visíveis são muito poucos e com  pouca estética, a maioria são clarões para o lado do mar, as nuvens também pouca ou nenhuma textura apresentam, há nuvens mais baixas que tapam bastante, a frequência também não é muito elevada, pelo menos para já.


Semelhante de alguma forma com o evento da madrugada de 19 deste mês, que fui até às serras de Valongo e apanhei pouca coisa e ao longe...


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 21:28)

Mais uns belos raios há pouco, mas acho que a chuva passou ao lado. 

Está a ser um dia excelente.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (28 Out 2022 às 21:29)

Em Vila Verde há poucos minutos
Vejam até ao fim. Estrondo aos 12 segundos


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2022 às 21:48)

Chuvada torrencial por aqui neste momento já não vejo trovoada há alguns minutos.


----------



## Gates (28 Out 2022 às 22:11)

Eu que trabalho num 7o piso envidraçado virado para a praia de Matosinhos estive a tarde toda em reunião numa sala fechada Bahh
A chegar a Francelos entre as 19 e as 20 ainda vi vários clarões sobre o mar.
Estranhamente aguentou-se sem chuva essa hora, deu papa passear o jeko.
27 mm desde a meia-noite até às 21h

A minha irmã está em Vieira do Minho e reporta um dia de chuva brutal, bem superior a todos os últimos dias no Porto.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Out 2022 às 22:15)

Mais uma vez volta-se a ver relâmpagos para SW.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Out 2022 às 22:21)

Grande trovão agora!


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Out 2022 às 22:22)

Chove torrencialmente . Acumulado de hoje sobe para os 72 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2022 às 22:29)

Boa noite.

Bahhhh...tudo calminho por aqui.
31,4 mm de acumulado. E é tudo.

Para já!


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Out 2022 às 22:34)

Trovoada a oeste de Espinho

Acompanhem:

https://surftotal.com/camaras-report/grande-porto-douro-litoral/espinho-vista-aerea

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-de-espinho/


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 22:38)

Não me lembro de um dia com tantas trovoadas sucessivas. Não são as melhores mas tem sido quase constante desde o meio da tarde. 


E já vem mais a SW.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (28 Out 2022 às 22:52)

Trovoada agora mais frequente.


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Out 2022 às 22:53)

Mais trovões .


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (28 Out 2022 às 22:56)

Aqui, Vila do Conde, mais um aguaceiro forte e troveja. Aproximo dos 100mm
Registada rajada de 72km/h


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Out 2022 às 23:00)

Incrível a tempestade elétrica por aqui , espetacular . E volta a chover torrencialmente de novo . Acumulado de hoje a aproximar - se dos 80 mm.


----------



## slbgdt (28 Out 2022 às 23:11)

Trovoada em barcelos mas numa célula demoníaca.
De um momento para o outro uma dilúvio.
Nem para fotos deu


----------



## RP20 (28 Out 2022 às 23:12)

Arredores de Ponte de Lima chuva forte com trovoada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 23:18)

Que grande estouro há pouco, meu Deus.


Raio mesmo enorme!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Out 2022 às 23:23)

Hoje estive o dia todo em Aveiro e...0 chuva, 0 trovoada. Passou tudo ao lado (Por Ovar vê-se agora relâmpagos no mar mas enfim).


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2022 às 23:26)

Barcelos já irá em quanto? 


Aquela terra é qualquer coisa, as trovoadas passaram todas por lá.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2022 às 23:53)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Barcelos já irá em quanto?
> 
> 
> Aquela terra é qualquer coisa, as trovoadas passaram todas por lá.


Aquela estação que referi de manhã já vai com 111,71 mm hoje


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2022 às 23:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Aquela estação que referi de manhã já vai com 111,71 mm hoje


A estação do IPMA leva ainda mais! 126,2 mm até às 22h00


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2022 às 00:02)

Castanheira termina o dia com 112mm
O mensal já quase a tocar os 500 mm, segue nos 485 mm.
O mês pode perfeitamente terminar nos 550 mm, vamos ver.


----------



## ampa62 (29 Out 2022 às 00:10)

Ontem em Covas ficou pelos 70 mm. 350 mm para o mês de Outubro. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Out 2022 às 00:18)

O dia terminou com 77.5 mm . Mês de outubro segue com 230 mm .


----------



## Gates (29 Out 2022 às 00:27)

É melhor não investir muito em fantasias para o halloween…


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (29 Out 2022 às 00:31)

Fecho o dia com este sumário. 
De salientar quase 100mm acumulados. E a rajada de vento de 72kmh


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 00:42)

Gates disse:


> É melhor não investir muito em fantasias para o halloween…
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


O IPMA diz que só chove até às 15h00 no dia 31  É seguro investir para a noite portanto...


----------



## Gates (29 Out 2022 às 00:56)

Manditu disse:


> Fecho o dia com este sumário.
> De salientar quase 100mm acumulados. E a rajada de vento de 72kmh



Baixíssima amplitude térmica também :/


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Out 2022 às 00:59)

Mais trovoada e chove novamente com intensidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Out 2022 às 01:04)

Reativou-se a trovoada, chuva forte agora mesmo


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 01:14)

Incrível a atracção das células pela costa da Póvoa de Varzim e Vila do Conde (ou a persistente localização do _jet_):


----------



## RP20 (29 Out 2022 às 01:20)

Que grande bomba  Dia e noite das antigas por todo o Minho.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Out 2022 às 01:34)

Mais uma série de raios bem próximos e altos trovões. Isto é um evento memorável por aqui. 


Aguaceiro forte tocado a vento também.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Out 2022 às 01:35)

Mais uma chuvada acompanhada de relâmpagos e fortes trovões!


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Out 2022 às 01:36)

A caminho do Porto está mais uma célula forte, alguém está a seguir?


Ontem terminei com *85,2 mm*.


----------



## slbgdt (29 Out 2022 às 01:39)

Mais uma leva que por aqui passou..
Sempre deu mais uma molha e 2 ou 3 fotos em condições


----------



## TekClub (29 Out 2022 às 01:52)

Chove bem por Vila Nova de Gaia e trovoada com fartura...


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Out 2022 às 01:54)

Trovoada em Espinho agora mesmo

Espinho teve trovoada quinta, sexta e hoje (sábado), super feliz que estou

Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (29 Out 2022 às 01:57)

E já vem mais uma a SW. Mais relâmpagos e os trovões estão a ficar mais audíveis.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Out 2022 às 01:58)

No Porto agora mesmo
Trovoada






Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Out 2022 às 01:59)

Incrível espetáculo pirotécnico 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Revenge (29 Out 2022 às 02:00)

Fdx, começou a dar relâmpagos atrás de relâmpagos durante uns 10 minutos, e com uma força que as paredes até parece que tremiam.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (29 Out 2022 às 02:05)

Uns trovões mas nada de especial. Tudo a passar ao lado, mais uma vez.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Out 2022 às 02:05)

Isto é incrível, mais um raio gigante há pouco, parece que caem todos no mesmo sítio a oeste, zona de Prado.

É cada estouro e continua!


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2022 às 02:06)

Meio violento pelo Porto agora, topo bem alto:


----------



## ELJICUATRO (29 Out 2022 às 02:10)

Boa noite Caros Meteoloucos,

A destacar o grande festival elétrico e precipitação por momentos moderada-forte pelo baixo minho. Sem dúvida uma noite à moda antiga. Continuação de bom nowcasting e bom fim de semana.


----------



## ampa62 (29 Out 2022 às 02:14)

Por aqui trovoada ao longe. 11 mm acumulados em 2 horas. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (29 Out 2022 às 02:16)

Zona do vale do ave desta vez 
Seguidinhas


----------



## guimeixen (29 Out 2022 às 02:29)

Sem dúvida a melhor trovoada destas todas que passaram, raio atrás de raio acompanhado de potentes trovões!


----------



## manchester (29 Out 2022 às 02:31)

1:50 da manhã estava já eu na cama quando ouvi 1 ronco.
Levantei-me peguei no telemóvel e foi surreal durante quase 15 minutos, que dilúvio, vento e sobretudo trovoada!! Mesmo por cima da minha cabeça
Não vi muitos relâmpagos porque havia 1 camada de nuvens baixas mas foi tão incrível que a luz foi abaixo...
Daqui a pouco coloco aqui o vídeo


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 03:00)

Alguns apanhados, ecos e descargas:






















A mais forte: 179 kA











Só pelo sítio, alto vale do Rio Caldo, entre o Miradouro das Pedras e a Calcedónia... os trovões ali são sempre alucinantes, Gerês claro!








E só mais esta: Leonte, entre a cascata e colo, mesmo ao lado do Pé de Cabril mas lá em baixo no vale. 94 kA deve ter feito uma bela ressonância.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Out 2022 às 03:29)

Dois raios bem próximos:

0:04 e 1:56



Vi durante a noite mais dois exatamente iguais na mesma direção.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 04:08)

Acumulados de ontem de algumas estações (mais tarde parecem as que faltam):
130,4 mm Barcelos
 99,2 mm Amares
 87,0 mm Esposende
 85,1 mm Merelim
 84,6 mm Lamas de Mouro
 77,5 Braga
 75,2 mm Monção
 64,6 mm Chafé
 63,2 mm Cerveira
 54,8 mm Pedras Rubras


----------



## manchester (29 Out 2022 às 04:24)

Como prometido, mais do que as palavras de há pouco fica o vídeo na íntegra, sem cortes e sem edição.
Deixo apenas 1 conselho relativamente ao som, é potente!! E tive que fechar praticamente a janela toda por causa da chuva e do vento apesar das várias tentativas que fiz ao longo da gravação 
Chega de bla bla bla, aí vai ele:


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 04:44)

manchester disse:


> Como prometido, mais do que as palavras de há pouco fica o vídeo na íntegra, sem cortes e sem edição.



 que espectáculo! Contei 67 raios e/ou relâmpagos (escapou-me alguns?).
Alguns trovões foram mesmo em cima, um ou dois segundos de intervalo no máximo.

Em que direcção está esta janela? Podes dizer qual foi a hora/minuto do final do vídeo (data/hora do ficheiro)?


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2022 às 07:35)

Bom dia,

Que noite, pelas duas da manhã uma fortíssima trovoada, com descargas praticamente seguidas, trovões bem fortes, prolongados, e chuva torrencial.

Num deles ouvi o "estalar" do raio e instantâneamente um trovão brutal que tudo estremeçeu literalmente, num dos trovões mais altos que já ouvi, chegou a assustar, deve ter caído no para raios daqui da Igreja do Marquês, ou noutro mais perto..  

A luz, há cerca de meia hora, e durante  mais uma forte chuvada faltou, mas durou apenas um minuto esta falha.
Neste momento chove com gotas grossas, o acumulado está nos 27.8 mm. 

16.4ºc , vento moderado de S/SSW com rajadas de 40/42 Km/h e 94%HR.

Outubro segue com uns expressivos 207 mm acumulados. 

O campo de futebol está todo alagado.

No radar é bem visível o que causou a forte trovoada e dilúvio pelas 2h da manhã:


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2022 às 07:39)

Bom dia.

Eish...! Que chatice.
Mas então ao início da madrugada ouvia BOMBAS, mas daquelas que pareciam terramoto, muito ao fundo, longínquas. Nada aqui chegou. Apenas uns aguaceiros, nada de mais.
E foi isso. 
O vento por vezes ora soprava com mais intensidade, ora praticamente desaparecia.

Agora pelas 7h lá recomeçou a chuva em mais um aguaceiro sem grande história.
E vi agora o radar;estou na zona intermédia entre 2 zonas mais activas, pelo que não conto com muito.

No *acumulado* levo *16,3 mm*, 5,1 mm na última hora.
Muito pouco atendendo às previsões. Muito pouco. E temo pelas zonas interiores como Trás-os-Montes.
Que aconteça alguma surpresa, oxalá, mas não vejo uma massa de nuvens\precipitação homogénea e compacta que possa distribuir bem a chuva por aquelas terras. nas próximas horas.


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2022 às 08:49)

Atingidos agora os 30 mm, continua a chover


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Out 2022 às 09:34)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de chuva , o acumulado vai nos 18 mm . Mês de outubro perto dos 250 mm .
Tatual : 16 ° c


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Out 2022 às 09:36)

Isto merece uma comemoração!!!!
Amanhã não há avisos de tempo adverso para o litoral norte!!!!


Pra já continua a monção com 17°c




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 09:49)

Bom dia,

O que eu tenho estado a perder! 
A estação que acompanho regista 22,3 mm acumulados e um total mensal quase a bater nos 200 mm (196).

Porto e arredores seguem muitíssimo bem regados, finalmente! Que se espalhe agora o maná para outros sequiosos pontos do país


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2022 às 09:58)

Vá, mostrem lá as fotos! Que isto de ler os relatos sem imagens, deixa aqui água na boca!


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Out 2022 às 10:17)

Chove torrencialmente  , o acumulado de hoje já vai nos  30 mm .


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2022 às 11:44)

ecobcg disse:


> Vá, mostrem lá as fotos! Que isto de ler os relatos sem imagens, deixa aqui água na boca



Meio acordado, meio a dormir, ainda captei este com a máquina pousada no parapeito da janela, mas aqui a célula ( neste caso parte) já estava mais longe na direcção NE/NNE, praticamente não chovia, quando estava mesmo por cima era impossível:






De momento não chove, 30.6 mm, 17.3ºc , vento fraco a moderado de S/SSW.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2022 às 12:11)

Snifa disse:


> Meio acordado, meio a dormir, ainda captei este com a máquina pousada no parapeito da janela, mas aqui a célula ( neste caso parte) já estava mais longe na direcção NE/NNE, praticamente não chovia, quando estava mesmo por cima era impossível:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boa!!


----------



## slbgdt (29 Out 2022 às 12:29)

Barcelos fechou ontem com 130mm.
Vila Verde 124mm
Terras de Bouro 108mm


----------



## manchester (29 Out 2022 às 13:02)

StormRic disse:


> que espectáculo! Contei 67 raios e/ou relâmpagos (escapou-me alguns?).
> Alguns trovões foram mesmo em cima, um ou dois segundos de intervalo no máximo.
> 
> Em que direcção está esta janela? Podes dizer qual foi a hora/minuto do final do vídeo (data/hora do ficheiro)?


Sinceramente o nº de raios nem os contei, foram bastantes e bem potentes 
A janela está virada a Norte, como referência posso dizer que fica a cerca de 700m em linha recta do Maiashopping, mas dá para observar também para Oeste onde fica o centro de Ermesinde (cerca de 400m em linha recta) / Serra de Alfena (cerca de 3km em linha recta) / Serra de Quintarei (ponto alto e com visão 360º a quem quiser lá ir vistar a cerca de 4 km em linha recta).
A hora do final do vídeo deve ter sido por volta das 2:09.
Para ver a velocidade com que me levantei da cama e comecei logo a gravar, o vídeo no youtube está disponível em HD / 4K, nem tinha reparado nesse pormenor (por isso estava a demorar a carregar).


----------



## ampa62 (29 Out 2022 às 13:28)

Coura e Covas há momentos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2022 às 13:33)

ampa62 disse:


> Coura e Covas há momentos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Belíssimo!


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Out 2022 às 13:38)

Continua a chover , agora mais fraco . O acumulado de hoje vai nos 33.5 mm . Ontem e hoje já acumulou 111 mm . 
Mês de outubro segue com 265 mm .


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 14:06)

ampa62 disse:


> Coura e Covas há momentos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutal o açude de Pagade!   
Mas outra coisa não se esperaria, com tanta água a cair por Covas e arredores


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2022 às 14:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Brutal o açude de Pagade!
> Mas outra coisa não se esperaria, com tanta água a cair por Covas e arredores



Quero muito conhecer toda aquela zona do Minho, quem sabe no próximo ano.
Por falar em chuva  o penico aka Castanheira soma hoje mais 30 mm!
Acumulado mensal uns assombrosos 515 mm.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Out 2022 às 14:48)

Boa tarde,

Chove bastante agora.   A estação de Braga até às 14h ia nos 399,4mm, mas com a chuva de agora certamente já passou os 400mm.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Out 2022 às 14:59)

Que chuvada monumental, a mais forte destes dois dias!


----------



## ACarvalho (29 Out 2022 às 15:01)

Algumas fotos da última noite, próximo de Espinho. As primeiras 3, cerca das 20h, e a última à 1h20. Infelizmente as células passaram a alguma distância, e a chuva e nuvens baixas impediram fotos mais tarde.




Espinho_221028_1 by André Carvalho, no Flickr




Espinho_221028_2 by André Carvalho, no Flickr




Espinho_221028_3 by André Carvalho, no Flickr




Espinho_221029_1 by André Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (29 Out 2022 às 15:04)

Gates disse:


> Baixíssima amplitude térmica também :/


Junto ao mar é normal, especialmente quando o vento sopra de Oeste ou Sudoeste.
Já registei amplitudes bem mais pequenas. A amplitude mais baixa foi cerca de 1°C
Vou ver nos registos quando foi e depois mostro...
Faço edit para mostrar . Foi no dia 24-12-2021, 1ºC de amplitude térmica. 





A direcção do Vento na altura estava a registar errado, dado o problema no sensor. Onde mostra N deveria ser SW.


----------



## manchester (29 Out 2022 às 15:09)

Ainda em relação ao início da madrugada de trovoada forte e chuva diluviana por esta zona, fica este registo que encontrei no facebook.
Como referência basta que reparem na árvore de Natal em Ermesinde, instalada esta semana, 1 pouco à direita do raio e ainda 1 curto vídeo de 1 das bombas que nos atingiu...


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 15:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quero muito conhecer toda aquela zona do Minho, quem sabe no próximo ano.
> Por falar em chuva  o penico aka Castanheira soma hoje mais 30 mm!
> Acumulado mensal uns assombrosos 515 mm.


Fazes bem! Vale muito a pena, é uma zona muito bonita — e verde! 
Tenho tido a boa sorte de estar a trabalhar, já desde 2017, em vários projetos pela Serra d'Arga, Caminha e Cerveira; sempre que tenho trabalho de campo é uma festa!  Quando voltar ao Porto já tenho umas idas ao terreno agendadas


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (29 Out 2022 às 16:12)

Entre ontem e hoje, tive que despejar o Pluviómetro totalizador por 2 vezes, dado que a capacidade máxima é de 70 mm. 
Penso que seja útil e importante termos um Pluviometro totalizador / acumulador junto com a nossa estação meteorológica automática. Serve para termos a noção se a nossa estação está a registar os valores de precipitação corretamente. 
Mesmo tendo uma Davis, já tive que trocar o sensor de chuva.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Out 2022 às 16:56)

Boas,


depois daquele round mais forte de trovoada, não houve mais. Apenas aguaceiros fortes até ao início da tarde.


Hoje mais 45,2 mm.


----------



## ampa62 (29 Out 2022 às 18:14)

Arga e ribeira de S. João. A cascata é difícil de fotografar. Tenho de arranjar um drone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (29 Out 2022 às 18:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Fazes bem! Vale muito a pena, é uma zona muito bonita — e verde!
> Tenho tido a boa sorte de estar a trabalhar, já desde 2017, em vários projetos pela Serra d'Arga, Caminha e Cerveira; sempre que tenho trabalho de campo é uma festa!  Quando voltar ao Porto já tenho umas idas ao terreno agendadas


Temos de combinar uma ida. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Out 2022 às 19:00)

ampa62 disse:


> Arga e ribeira de S. João. A cascata é difícil de fotografar. Tenho de arranjar um drone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também estive aí hoje .


----------



## ampa62 (29 Out 2022 às 19:17)

Açude de Pagade hoje. 


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 19:18)

ampa62 disse:


> Arga e ribeira de S. João. A cascata é difícil de fotografar. Tenho de arranjar um drone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Está tudo com um aspeto luxuriante; vê-se bem que tem chovido bem pela serra! Fantástica a cascata, nunca a tinha visto assim com tanta água


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 19:18)

ampa62 disse:


> Temos de combinar uma ida.
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


Fazemos de guias ao @jonas_87


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2022 às 19:21)

ampa62 disse:


> Açude de Pagade hoje.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


É mesmo impressionante o volume de água que corre sobre o açude!
Obrigado pelos registos!


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Out 2022 às 23:08)

Como chove por aqui , o acumulado de hoje sobe para os 43 mm .


----------



## ampa62 (30 Out 2022 às 10:51)

Bom dia, hoje está um belo dia de sol. 15.0ºC de momento, pouco vento.

O acumulado de chuva no mês:379mm. (sem dados entre 11 e 16 de outubro).


----------



## Cadito (30 Out 2022 às 11:05)

Bom dia!

Por aqui seguimos com céu pouco nublado depois de um início de dia com algum nevoeiro.

De momento temos 16°C, vento fraco de Este e 81% de HR. 

Continuação de um excelente domingo!


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (30 Out 2022 às 11:55)

Bom Dia
Ontem o dia terminou com acumulado de 30.0mm. De salientar o Rain Rate de 116mm/h e a rajada de 62,8 km/h. Mais detalhes na imagem abaixo.

Hoje, a metade do dia, a temperatura vai já nos 19,3ºC, depois de uma mínima de 13,4ºC


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (30 Out 2022 às 12:10)

Entretanto constato algo importante de partilhar.
O total de precipitação registado este mês de Outubro, neste momento é de 359,9 mm que é já superior ao ocorrido nos outros 9 meses do ano, entre Janeiro e Setembro, que foi de um total de 358,9 mm. 
Logo, metade da quantidade de precipitação ocorrida este ano de 2022, na minha estação, foi neste mês de Outubro que ainda tem mais um dia de amanha para contar.
Como podem ver também pela diferença relativamente ao normal, os meses de janeiro e fevereiro foram muito secos.
Ora vejam:


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Out 2022 às 12:33)

Boa tarde .
Mais um dia nublado , mas hoje sem chuva . Ocorreu precipitação durante 16 dias consecutivos .
O mês de outubro vai com 275 mm e amanhã vem mais alguma coisa .
O ano civil de 2022 vai com 855 mm .


----------



## Gates (30 Out 2022 às 12:50)

Céu pouco nublado desde o nascer do dia, passando a limpo.
Deu para ler uma revista na esplanada viarada a sul para secar os ossos.
19 graus neste momento.


----------



## guimeixen (30 Out 2022 às 15:02)

Boa tarde,

Ainda acordei perto da 00h com um aguaceiro forte. Com ele Merelim ainda acumulou mais 17,7mm e Braga 13,2mm.

Um resumo dos acumulados. Falta ainda a chuva de amanhã.

*Merelim:*
Ontem  61,8mm
Outubro  374,6mm
Em 13 dias (17 a 29)  359,6mm
Período mais chuvoso  Dia 27, 28 e 29, 187,5mm

*Braga:*
Ontem  66,4mm
Outubro  432,9mm
Em 13 dias (17 a 29)  401,6mm
Período mais chuvoso  Dia 27, 28 e 29, 186,5mm


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2022 às 23:18)

Boa noite.

Dia muito mais calmo, ameno, com sol, um outono primaveril hoje.
Ainda tive de madrugada chuva débil, com um *acumulado de 2,4 mm*.

Sigo com* 245,4 mm* no mês.

Vamos ver o que nos reserva esta 2ª feira.
O mês tem sido interessante, pena é não ter havido chuva abundante noutras zonas necessitadas.

*Tactual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 92%

A todos, votos de uma excelente semana.*


----------



## Stinger (31 Out 2022 às 00:21)

Dia de ceu pouco nublado mas neste preciso momento chove 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (31 Out 2022 às 02:10)

Já chove!!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (31 Out 2022 às 07:31)

Bom dia. 
Mais um dia de chuva e vento .
O acumulado vai nos 12 mm .


----------



## supercell (31 Out 2022 às 09:01)

Muita chuva por Aveiro desde madrugada.
Já há estradas inundadas


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2022 às 09:51)

Bom dia,

Chuva por vezes  forte  de madrugada , o acumulado está nos 14.2 mm.


De momento vai chuviscando, 16.5ºc, vento moderado de SW e 96% HR.

Último dia do mês que segue com 225,2 mm acumulados, pelo radar deve cair mais alguma coisa ao longo do dia. 

Está tudo bem regado e a escorrer água


----------



## ampa62 (31 Out 2022 às 11:20)

Bom dia, 

Mais um dia de chuva e vento depois de um intervalo no domingo com sol.

Temperatura mínima de 12.9ºC registando agora 15.3ºC.

25 mm acumulados até ao momento pelo que a barreira dos 400 mm foi quebrada. É o outubro mais chuvoso e quente desde que tenho registos (2016).


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2022 às 11:44)

Bom dia,
Chuva forte neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2022 às 11:46)

Por aqui  também choveu forte, o acumulado subiu para os 16.4 mm. 

Já está a parar  e são visíveis abertas ( céu azul)  a oeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2022 às 11:52)

Bom dia.

Chuvinha! Maravilha!!!
Vai chovendo, chuva fraca.
Pela noite e início da manhã tivemos períodos de chuva moderada, por vezes com aumento da intensidade.
O *acumulado* está nos *20,3 mm*.
Uma nova linha de instabilidade está a chegar. Veremos onde se encontra a linha de corte da mesma, ou seja, onde NÃO choverá com intensidade.
Após esta linha não se antevê precipitação relevante no resto do dia.

*Tactual: 17,1ºC
Hr: 93%*


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2022 às 12:10)

E assim foi mais um aguaceiro curto, ameaçador, que nem 1 mm trouxe. E agora o sol deverá fazer alguma companhia na parte da tarde. 
Boa tarde então...


----------



## Iceberg (31 Out 2022 às 12:21)

Quinta-feira temos nova rega.   

Venha ela, que bem necessária é. 

De preferência a todo o país.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2022 às 12:32)

Boas,

O penico chamado Castanheira (próximo do Corno do Bico) segue nos 45 mm.
O acumulado mensal segue simplesmente incrível


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (31 Out 2022 às 15:31)

Boa tarde. 

Hoje acumulo 15.3mm.
Rajada de vento máxima de 66.0 km/h
Rain Rate de 16.5 mm/h
Deverá terminar o mês com acumulado de 375.2 mm, um dos meses mais chuvosos que até agora foi registado. 
O mais chuvoso desde que tenho registos é o de Março de 2001 em que registou-se 498,3 mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Out 2022 às 16:21)

Boas,

o sol a aparecer durante a tarde por aqui, depois de uma madrugada e manhã chuvosos.

Hoje caíram mais 25 mm. No último dia dos mês chego aos 400 mm. (EMA Merelim).  


Finalmente um mês de outubro a fazer frente aos de 2013 e 2014, que foram os últimos que andaram entre estes valores.


----------



## Crazyrain (31 Out 2022 às 19:09)

O dia rendeu 27 mm .
Mês de outubro termina com 300 mm .


----------



## ampa62 (31 Out 2022 às 22:37)

Mês encerrado com 405 mm, caso não haja surpresas esta noite.


----------



## Stinger (31 Out 2022 às 22:47)

Nevoeiro cerrado e temperaturas finalmente bem mais baixas , já a entrar abaxo dos 10 graus 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2022 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

Pelo estação que sigo, a minha zona do Porto registou um acumulado de 231,31 mm. Nada mau! 
Que novembro siga pelo mesmo caminho; há médias a manter


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2022 às 08:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O penico chamado Castanheira (próximo do Corno do Bico) segue nos 45 mm.
> O acumulado mensal segue simplesmente incrível


O Minho é verde por alguma razão 
Corno do Bico é mais um daqueles sítios por lá que recomendo vivamente se ainda não conheces; está cheio de belíssimos carvalhais 
Primavera e outono as alturas mais bonitas, na minha opinião.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (1 Nov 2022 às 16:38)

Foi um outubro como deve ser num Outono. 
A primeira quinzena apenas choveu em 3 dias, a segunda quinzena choveu todos os dias.
Destaco:
* No vento, o dia 8 em que a média diária foi de 2,6 km/h, uma raridade junto do mar. E o dia 20 dada a rajada de 80,5km/h.
* Na precipitação o valor diário no dia 19, de 64,3 mm e no dia 28 com 97,5 mm, só nestes 2 dias faziam a média do mês.
O Outubro fica fechado com estes resultados:


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2022 às 02:30)

João Pedro disse:


> O Minho é verde por alguma razão
> Corno do Bico é mais um daqueles sítios por lá que recomendo vivamente se ainda não conheces; está cheio de belíssimos carvalhais
> Primavera e outono as alturas mais bonitas, na minha opinião.



Local mesmo lindo. E na proximidade, para passar alguns dias... a idílica Quinta das Águias, nem precisa de descrição, só mesmo indo lá.


----------

